# After Work Biking eines Duisburgers in Hamburg



## bikegeissel (31. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin,

ich bin ab jetzt für 2 Monate in Hamburg beruflich verpflichtet. Um nicht völlig einzurosten, möchte ich hier mal einen Aufruf starten.

Jeden Dienstag, an dem es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet, ab 18:30 Uhr starte ich jetzt eine "After Work Biking Tour", um die Bewegungslosigkeit des Büroalltags zu durchbrechen.
Ich fahre weder Rennen noch habe ich vor, aberwitzige Stunts durchzuführen. Meistens bin ich bergauf der Langsamste - aber ich komme an 

Wer also Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen. Locals, die Ortskenntnisse haben, sind natürlich die liebsten Mitfahrer   

Als Erstes möchte ich mir heute Abend die "Harburger Berge" vornehmen. Ich bin mit einer Wanderkarte der Gegend bewaffnet und werde sicherlich 2-3h durch die Gegend sausen.
Siehe hier
Wetterbericht lt. wetter.com heute Abend: 11 Grad, bewölkt

Ich lasse mir natürlich auch gerne noch andere Gegenden rund um Hamburg zeigen bzw. werde diese noch erkunden.


----------



## JanV (31. Mai 2005)

Wenn Du es 19.00 machst, bin ich dabei. Früher geht leider nicht bei mir..

schicke mir bitte auch noch ne PM mit deine Handynummer wenn Du willst, dann kann ich ein SMS schicken falls ich im Stau stecke oder den Bus verpasse oder so...passiert in Finkenwerder immer wieder   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (31. Mai 2005)

Kein Problem... allerdings bin ich unbeleuchtet...
Das schränkt einen im Moment zum Ende hin ja etwas ein...

Ich fahre um 18:30 Uhr schonmal los und werde gegen 19 Uhr nochmal an der Kärntner Hütte vorbeischauen 

Meine Handynummer steht im LMB HIER


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Juni 2005)

So, hat ja alles wunderbar geklappt.

Jan hat mir gestern das Trailwunderland Harburger Berge nochmal näher gebracht - dankeschön!
Irgendwie hatte ich garnicht mehr in Erinnerung, dass hier so viele böse Anstiege waren   

Nun, da ich sicherlich noch nicht alles gesehen haben dürfte, schreibe ich einfach für nächste Woche mal den nächsten Termin aus:

7. Juni 2005 19 Uhr am Parkplatz "Kärntner Hütte" - das steht dann auch im LMB
Dauer max 3h, da es ja sonst zu dunkel wird


----------



## JanV (1. Juni 2005)

.....Und ich hätte dann gestern die große Ehre mit der einzigartige "Hannibal Smith" von The A-Team unterwegs zu sein...unterwegs haben wir natürlich viele Junkfrauen von korrupte Polizei gerettet und Flugzeuge gebaut mit nur ein Multitool, Ästen und Baumblätter   .

Ich bin nächste Woche Dienstag wahrscheinlich wieder mit dabei, 19:00 passt mich gut. 18:00 dagegen leider nicht so gut....

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (6. Juni 2005)

Wetterbericht verspricht trockenes Wetter...
Na, wunderbar, dann wird das morgen nach den Regengüssen der letzten Tage ja eine wunderbare Schlammschlacht   

Wer noch Interesse hat: Der Termin 

Und jetzt extra für JanV:
Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert


----------



## JanV (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Fand es eine schöne Tour gesternabend. Schönes Wetter, nette Leute und gute Guide (Danke Marc). Tempo war langsam angesagt, tendierte aber eher richtung mittel hätte ich den Eindruck. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

dem schliesse ich mich gerne an.
Superwetter - superstrecke - superguide 
Schwierigekeiten und Tempo waren OK, ich fahre ja eh mein eigens Tempo   
Wie ich ja vorher angekündigt hatte, bin ich bergauf der langsamste 

Eigentlich muss ich an dem Bike, mit dem ich fahre, nur noch die Schaukelgabel austauschen


----------



## bikegeissel (12. Juni 2005)

*werbung mach*
Am Dienstag gibt's wieder den After Work Biking Ritt durch die Harbuger Berge mit Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte ab 19 Uhr 

Siehe hier


----------



## DaSaint! (12. Juni 2005)

*Werbung angekommen!*

da werde ich mich doch gerne anschließen...   

Schönen Gruß
Steffen


----------



## JanV (12. Juni 2005)

Möchte mich auch gern wieder anschließen, aber kann nur "mit vorbehalt" anmelden. Melde mich auf jeden Fall noch   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSaint! (13. Juni 2005)

Ich bin leider raus...   

Doc sagt, mal eine Woche flach ins Bett legen!!!   

Viel Spass,

ich hoffe bis zum nächsten Termin soweit wieder hergestellt zu sein...

bis dann
Steffen


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Juni 2005)

Kein Stress...
Ich bin ja noch ein paar Wochen in der Gegend   

Morgen soll das Wetter übrigens wieder sehr schön sonnig werden (für die Wetterfühligen)


----------



## JanV (14. Juni 2005)

Kann heute abend nicht   Hoffentlich klappt's nächste Woche    .

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (14. Juni 2005)

No Problem... 
Ich werde trotzdem dort sein...
Letzte Woche waren ja auch ein paar nicht Angemeldete dabei 

Das Wetter verspricht ja geradezu gewaltig schön zu werden   
Da kann ich ja wieder fein den ganzen Wald vollschwitzen


----------



## bofh_marc (14. Juni 2005)

Moin,

bin heute mit nem Arbeitskollegen auf der Strasse unterwegs. 

Trotzdem viel Spass.
Marc


----------



## bikegeissel (15. Juni 2005)

Gestern erster Alleine-durch-die-Harburger-Berge-Zurechtfinde-Versuch

Naja... gefunden habe ich eine Menge Trails, die ins Nichts führen...   
Offensichtlich muss man sich wirklich auskennen, um den gleichen Spaß wie letzte Woche zu haben...   
Den Einstieg in die Wundertrails habe ich irgendwie nicht gefunden... Beim nächsten mal, wenn Locals dabei sind, werde ich etwas aufmerksamer sein   

Nächste Woche geht's dann wieder in den Harbuger Bergen rund... Hoffen wir, dass es so schön sommerlich bleibt   

Das steht natürlich auch im LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (19. Juni 2005)

*Werbung mach*


----------



## JanV (20. Juni 2005)

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen gut wird bin ich dabei     


Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Juni 2005)

Hm.. lt wetter.com soll es warm und trocken sein...
Ist das gut genug für Dich? Oder erwartest Du Temperaturen über 30 Grad?


----------



## bikegeissel (22. Juni 2005)

Aber hallo!
Das war ja mal wieder vom Allerfeinsten.   
Sanfte 23 Grad - ein laues Lüftchen wehte uns um die Nase und 2h lang feinstes After Work Biking     

Dank PaulC und JanV habe ich wieder mal neue Trails und Up- und Downhills gesehen. 
Die Harburger Berge erstaunen mich immer mehr... Auf so engem Raum so viele Trails - kaum Straßen zu kreuzen und Spaß ohne Ende   

Danke nochmal und bis nächste Woche


----------



## JanV (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht. Superwetter, Superboden und 100% Spaß- und Spielfaktor auf'm Bike. 

Nächste Woche passt schlecht bei mir wie gesagt, aber über 2 Wochen bin ich ganz sicher wieder dabei   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (23. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre natürlich auch wieder kommenden Dienstag ab 19 Uhr Kärntner Hütte:
Steht natürlich auch im LMB: hier 

Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter wieder so genial wird wie die letzten Wochen!
Bisher kein einziges Mal Regen


----------



## bikegeissel (27. Juni 2005)

Dann mache ich, nachdem ich den Tourbereicht von Rabbit gelesen habe, doch nochmal Werbung für das hier 

Falls sich also der Eine oder Andere morgen Abend in die Harburger Berge stürzen möchte, um seinen Bürostress los zu werden - bitte


----------



## Rabbit (27. Juni 2005)

Bei dem Wetter hätte ich schon Lust, aber ...

... morgen habe ich leider bereits was anderes vor.
... zwischen 6 und 9 Uhr ist Sperrzeit für Fahrräder in der Bahn. Ausserdem von 16-18 Uhr. Ich könnte also mein Bike morgens nicht mit in die Firma nehmen und von Ahrensburg benötige ich etwa 1,5 Std. für die Anreise. Wird also nix mit 19:00h.

Ich werde mich mal informieren wie es in den o.G. Zeiten im Regionalzug aussieht. Da kostet die Fahrradmitnahme dann zwar 3 EUR, aber das wäre mir der Spaß wert 

Vielleicht am nächsten Dienstag, wenn's trocken bleibt!


----------



## einoesiinhh (27. Juni 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Wetter hätte ich schon Lust, aber ...
> 
> ... zwischen 6 und 9 Uhr ist Sperrzeit für Fahrräder in der Bahn. Ausserdem von 16-18 Uhr.




Stimmt, aber nur noch in dieser Woche. Während der Sommerferien (30. Juni bis 10. August) können Räder in den Hamburger Bahnen zu jeder Tageszeit mitgenommen werden.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rabbit (27. Juni 2005)

Stimmt, ab Mittwoch beginnen ja die Schulferien (in der Ferienzeit sind die Sperrzeiten aufgehoben!), danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSaint! (28. Juni 2005)

und heute passt doch alles zusammen...
Wetter, Lust, Laune und Gesundheit   

Ich bin dabei

bis später
Steffen


----------



## bikegeissel (28. Juni 2005)

DaSaint! schrieb:
			
		

> und heute passt doch alles zusammen...
> Wetter, Lust, Laune und Gesundheit
> 
> Ich bin dabei
> ...



Das nenne ich mal postive Einstellung


----------



## bikegeissel (29. Juni 2005)

Da ist es mal wieder passiert   
2 hoch motivierte Recken (DaSaint! und ich) stoben durch die Harburger Berge.
Beide ohne sonderliche Ortskenntnisse und trotzdem schöne Trails bei bestem Bikewtter und auf der Rückfahrt ein klassischer Sonnenuntergang (zumindest für mich).

Ich denke, das hat gut gepasst   

Bin ja mal auf nächste Woche gespannt - der Trailkennerhase hat sich angekündigt... Ob wir dann überhaupt sowas wie Forstautobahnen zu sehen bekommen?   Hoffen wir mal auf warmes Wetter mit Sonnenschein


----------



## bikegeissel (3. Juli 2005)

... Ich bringe mich mal in Erinnerung ...


----------



## Cycomiko (3. Juli 2005)

hallo
bin zwar recht neu hier im forum, haben aber alle doch die selben interessen...

werde mal versuchen am kommenden dienstag mit von der partie zu sein wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann und noch die s-bahn zeitig erwische

bis dahin vielleicht

Cyco


----------



## JanV (5. Juli 2005)

wetter.com schrieb:
			
		

> Sturmböen, Frische Wind, Regen, Gewitter



Ich bin dabei  

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (5. Juli 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan


Das nenne ich mal eine vernünftige Einstellung 
Obwohl lt. wetter.com ja nur 2mm Regen bei 70% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit fallen sollen. Also, als ehemaliger Aachener Student würde ich das gerade mal als leicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit durchgehen lassen


----------



## gnss (5. Juli 2005)

während der hamburger sommerferien gibt es keine sperrzeiten.

http://www.hamburg.de/news/1,2980,JG9rPTE1Nzc3JHVrPSRnZW89MyRpdGVtPTUwODg3OTgk,00.html



edit: ich sollte nicht nur die erste seite lesen.


----------



## bikegeissel (6. Juli 2005)

Ui Jan, da hast Du gestern aber gut am Tempo gezogen    Das war sicherlich nicht "langsam". 
Wieder mal Trails vom allerfeinsten und zum Schluß eine feine Schussfahrt die Stadtscheide hinab...

Und... wie Du angekündigt hast, in Hamburg hat's geregnet, während in den Harburger Bergen das allerfeinste Wetter zum Biken war   
Ich bin dann ganz gegen meine Gewohnheit vom Bahnhof aus mit der U-Bahn bis zum Hotel weitergefahren   

Da sich mein Aufenthalt in Hamburg langsam zum Ende hin bewegt, muss ich noch anmerken, dass die Harburger Berge meine bergfestigkeit gewaltig gesteigert haben. Kam ich vor 5 Wochen kaum eine Erhebung rauf, so kann ich inzwischen sogar den einen oder anderen Zwischen"sprint" am Berg einlegen. Sehr fein - ideales Trainingsgebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (6. Juli 2005)

Tach auch,

mir hat es auch mal wieder Spaß gemacht. Ruhiges Wetter, Gute Laune und wieder ne ganz schöne Strecke gefahren. Zuhause hätte ich 35 km, knappe 500 hm und ne 15,5 Schnitt auf den neuen Tacho; gar nicht übel für eine "lockere after work" Ausfahrt. @Martin & Hannibal Smith: Für Euch ist das etwa das selbe, nur in eine andere Richtung ab Trennpunkt, die Hasenbucht.

Die Foto's sind leider nicht so gut gelungen, meine Kamera war offensichtlich nicht gut drauf gestern, werde sie also nicht hier reinstellen.

@Bikegeissel: Ich erhöhe das Tempo langsam  Deine Kumpeln in Ruhrpott werden sich staunen wenn Du wieder da bist    

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (6. Juli 2005)

War eine nette Runde gestern.


----------



## bikegeissel (7. Juli 2005)

So... noch ein Nachtrag!
Untersucht mal gründlich Eure Beine.
Ich habe mir gestern eine Zecke aus dem Oberschenkel ziehen lassen.
Die nächsten 20 Tage bin ich jetzt auf Antibiotikum gesetzt da ich mir vermutlich Borreliose eingefangen habe! (FSME kommt ja zum Glück in den Harburger Bergen nicht vor)

@Jan: Meine Hausrunde in Duisburg ist inzwischen keine Herausforderung mehr  Ich werde wohl etwas Härteres suchen müssen. Da ich demnächst auch nen Singlespeeder besitzen werde, muss ich das wohl mit dem fahren, damit's wieder hart wird 
Kannst Du mir die Bilder vielleicht trotzdem mal zukommen lassen?
Ich schicke Dir mal eine PN mit meiner Emailadresse...

@all: Der Termin für nächste Woche ist schon wieder eingetragen. Ab dann habe ich mein eigenes Bike dabei, weil ich wegen Ferienzeit mit dem eigenen Auto nach HH komme


----------



## Sir G (10. Juli 2005)

Moin,

da ich jetzt endlich mein neues Bike bekommen habe, könnt ihr mit einem weiteren Mitfahrer am dienstag rechnen


----------



## gnss (10. Juli 2005)

Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei.


----------



## djinges (10. Juli 2005)

schönes Ding - ich hab auch mal wieder Zeit... nach Wochen voll Arbeit und soweiter.... 

Weil ich seit über einem Jahr direkt in Heimfeld wohne, kenne ich mich in den HaBes inzwischen ganz gut aus - ich fahre oft nur zur Entspannung und das auch ohne Klickies, also werde ich prima ins Geschwindigkeitsprofil passen. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (11. Juli 2005)

tststs Kaum wird das Wetter schön, kommen Sie alle herbeigeflogen 

Super - ich freue mich schon jetzt!


----------



## JanV (12. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube die HaBe's werden heute abend zittern unter soviele Stollenreifen   und die Hamburger die an die "richtige" Elbseite wohnen werden da morgen noch über reden   was da doch los war in "Nord Bayern"

Gruß

Jan


----------



## djinges (12. Juli 2005)

jawoll wenn das Wetter anhält, 
dann ist der Boden heute abend knochentrocken und wir werden eine Staubwolke aufwirbeln, als wenn eine Herde Bisons durchs Land zieht


----------



## einoesiinhh (12. Juli 2005)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir werden eine Staubwolke aufwirbeln, als wenn eine Herde Bisons durchs Land zieht



Und ich dachte, Ihr fahrt nicht so schnell...  Trotzdem: Viel Spaß!


----------



## gnss (12. Juli 2005)

das war ein netter ausritt


----------



## Sir G (12. Juli 2005)

Jop, war echt nett..

Und hier die Xtreme Harburger Berge Downhillfotos 

MfG Sergey


----------



## JanV (13. Juli 2005)

Es war mir auch wieder ein Vergnügen!!

@Sir_G: Geile Foto's, geiles Bike   

Bis demnächst!!

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Juli 2005)

War wieder mal ne feine Runde, auch wenn ich zum Ende hin etwas geschwächelt habe - Hitze+Antibiotikum haben ihre Wirkung gezeigt.
Ich war absolut platt - ich hätte etwas weniger Tempo brauchen können   

Sehr feine Fotos - ich bin mal wieder gut an meinem Blitzreflektor über der Stirn erkennbar


----------



## Sir G (17. Juli 2005)

Hmm, schon Sonntag und keiner hat hier was reingeschrieben...

Also, wie siehts aus? Die Wetterberichte für Dienstag sehen ja nicht gerade rosig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (17. Juli 2005)

Da ich ausnahmsweise was Anderes geplant habe, würde ich Mittwoch 19 Uhr anbieten wollen. Gibt's irgendwelche Einwände?


----------



## JanV (18. Juli 2005)

Für mich kein Problem


----------



## bikegeissel (18. Juli 2005)

Ok, dann ausnamhsweise diese Woche Mittwochs um 19 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte!
Staht natürlich auch wieder im LMB


----------



## bikegeissel (19. Juli 2005)

Achja...
da ich ja immer noch Antibiotika nehme, bitte das Tempo diese Woch richtig zurücknehmen. Die letzten Male, bei denen ich mich so heftig angestrengt habe, hatte ich am nächsten Tag heftige Nebenwirkungserscheinung gehabt. Das würde ich diese Woche gerne vermeiden...

Also ganz langsam morgen im Regen


----------



## JanV (20. Juli 2005)

Ich bin leider raus für heute abend...

Nicht wegen dem Wetter sondern wegen eine Baustelle hier in Finkenwerder, die dafür sorgt dass ganz Airbus (sind ja nur etwa 12.000 Leute) erst um 19.00 nach Hause kann weil erst dann der Stau aufgelöst ist.   

Gestern und vorgestern bin ich um 16:30 nach Hause gefahren, war aber erst um 19:15 da......   

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter. 

Gruß und bis demnächst,

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Juli 2005)

...und heute nehme ich mich komplett zurück...
Habe heute heftigste Nebenwirkungen - ich sollte besser ausruhen.
Sorry, gnss und wer sonst noch kommen wollte, aber ich sollte heute früh ins Bett und brav die Beine hochlegen. 

Nächste Woche Dienstag wieder unter Vorbehalt (letzte Antibiotikatag)


----------



## gnss (20. Juli 2005)

kein problem, die wettervorhersage sieht mit gewitter sowieso nicht so gut aus.


----------



## bikegeissel (25. Juli 2005)

So, ich bin wieder da 
Habe mich letzte Woche gut ausgeruht und habe 4 echte Ruhetage eingelegt.
Kein Sport, kaum Bewegung - jetzt wollte es wieder losgehen.

Da ich auch diese Woche den Dienstag schon anders verplant habe, habe ich den üblichen Termin wieder am Mittwoch eingetragen 19 Uhr Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## JanV (25. Juli 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch eingetragen 19 Uhr Kärntner Hütte.



Super! Mir passt es Dienstag diese Woche auch nicht so. 

Also bis denne!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (28. Juli 2005)

Sooooo,
War doch eine gute Ausfahrt   . Vielleicht lässt es sich über das "langsame" Tempo streiten, aber keiner wurde auf der Strecke gelassen   .
Und hier die Fotos . Hab einige etwas aufgehellt, hoffendlich wirken die nicht zu künstlich. 
Und ich denke, es wäre toll, dass wenn jemand sich auf dem Bild erkennt, in dem kommentar seinen Nic und den echten Namen reinschreibt (für die neuen, die das nächste mal mitfahren bzw für die, die etwas vergesslich sind   )


----------



## kiddykorn (28. Juli 2005)

Moin,
die Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht!!  

Ich werde versuchen in Zukunft noch ein paar mal mitzukommen solange bikegeissel noch diese Tour anbietet.

bis zum zum nächsten mal.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## JanV (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Sind schöne Bilder! Ihr seid da ja richtig tief geflogen   . Lustig dass wir uns unterwegs noch getroffen haben. Ich steckte mal wieder schrecklich im Stau auf dem Weg nach Hause und habe Bikegeissel noch ein SMS geschickt dass ich es nicht schaffen würde.

Peggy und ich sind auch noch bei den Schlucht vorbei gefahren und nebenbei noch 300 hm gesammelt. Nächste Woche hoffe ich dabei zu sein, ich werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad von Arbeit gleich zur Hütte fahren um den Stau zu meiden. Ich hoffe dass da dann jemanden mit ein Auto ist, dann kann ich meine Sachen da reinlegen so lange wir fahren. Also mal schauen. 

@Rene: Hast Du mein SMS noch bekommen, und bist Du nächste Woche wieder da?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (28. Juli 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> @Rene: Hast Du mein SMS noch bekommen, und bist Du nächste Woche wieder da?



Ja und ja 

@all: An meinem Tempo arbeite ich noch - nächstes Jahr beim 24h Rennen will ich ja nicht mehr um den vorletzten sondern um den drittletzten Platz kämpfen!


----------



## madbull (28. Juli 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @all: An meinem Tempo arbeite ich noch - nächstes Jahr beim 24h Rennen will ich ja nicht mehr um den vorletzten sondern um den drittletzten Platz kämpfen!


Die sollen sich warm anziehen, wenn du in zwei, drei Wochen da mit Flying Karotta auftauchst - so wie du hier mit ihr abgehst...


----------



## John Rico (28. Juli 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> die Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht!!



Kann ich nur bestätigen! 

Werde auch zusehen, dass ich nächste Woche wieder dabei bin, dann hoffentlich etwas fitter und ohne Ausflug in die Botanik...   

@ Sir G:
 Die Bilder sind ebenfalls klasse, war das erste Mal, dass jemand ein paar "Beweis-Fotos" geschossen hat  
Sind das eigentlich alle, oder hast du nur die besten reingestellt? Dachte, wir hätten mehr Sprungfotos...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (28. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen sich warm anziehen, wenn du in zwei, drei Wochen da mit Flying Karotta auftauchst - so wie du hier mit ihr abgehst...


Vorausgesetzt, HiBike liefert mal irgendwann  die fehlenden Teile


----------



## Sir G (28. Juli 2005)

@ John Rico
es waren 20 Fotos, 15 habe ich reingestellt. Hab die ganz verschwommenen rausgelassen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass wir noch ein paar Stellen finden, wo man die Fotos machen kann. Am besten in der ersten hälfte der Tour, da sind alle noch hochmotiviert und springen höher/überhaupt    .


----------



## JanV (28. Juli 2005)

ich weiss noch ne Stelle, nur ein paar 100 meter entfernt von den "Schlucht" wo ihr gestern abend war. In gegenteil zu die andere Stellen stehen da keine Bäume, da soll also genug Licht sein. Sehe die Bilder hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=171293&page=3

Die Hügel liegt hinter ein Trail wo es richtig runter geht, man kann also genug Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen für ein Fette Jump. Übrigens hätte ich auf die Stelle ein fetten Durchschlag mit mein Skareb, und bei ein Judy hat es die Dämpfung zerlegt. Also ihr macht die Sprunge und ich fotografiere alles    

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sir G (28. Juli 2005)

aach, peanuts...   

Hauptsache du bist das nächste mal auch wirklich dabei


----------



## John Rico (1. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander!

Wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch aus? Ich muss doch wissen, ob meine geliebte Tanne da noch steht...  

Ich habe aber noch keinen Eintrag im LMB-Board gefunden...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## JanV (1. August 2005)

Ja habe mich auch schon gewundert.

Sag mal, ist da eigentlich irgendjemanden der mit den Auto zur Hütte kommt? Ich fahre wahrscheinlich gleich von Arbeit zur Hütte und möchte dann gern meine Tasche in ein Wagen legen..

@Rene: Habe ich es richtig gelesen dass Du die 24h von Duisburg mitgefahren bist? Dann versprechen wir ein lockere Tour diese Woche   Mit Fotopausen wie oben erwähnt!    

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sir G (1. August 2005)

=> was zu Fotopausen... 

wäre eventuell nicht schlecht, wenn noch jemand ausser mir eine Digicam mitnehmen würde. Meine ist ja relativ klobig und eigendlich nur für Anhalter geeignet. Sonst könnte man ja noch unterweds Fotos schiessen und auch aus unterschiedlichen Perspektiven... Also falls jemand eine kompakte Digicam hat und es ihm nichts ausmacht die mitzunehmen, nur zu


----------



## John Rico (2. August 2005)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> Also falls jemand eine kompakte Digicam hat und es ihm nichts ausmacht die mitzunehmen, nur zu




Ich hab noch eine, die ich mitnehmen kann.
Nichts dolles, aber für ein paar Schnappschüsse reicht's allemal, und bei kann ich auch einen Absturz verkraften.  

Sehe ich das dann richtig, dass wir drei auf jeden Fall Mittwoch fahren?


----------



## bikegeissel (2. August 2005)

Ich bin zurück vom 24h Rennen  Durchgehaltem unfall- und pannenfrei durchgekommen. Unser Team ist 14. von 18 in unserer Klasse geworden. Wir sind also etwas über's Ziel hianusgeschossen 

Im Moment fällt mir das Laufen und Radfahren noch etwas schwer.
Ich würde mich morgen (Mittwoch) relativ kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich mitfahre, da ich erstmal den Muskelkater ordentlich abklingen lassen möchte - dafür sind die Harburger Berge nicht wirklich geeignet


----------



## Sir G (2. August 2005)

@ bikegeissel

kannst den Termin ja trotzdem eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (2. August 2005)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass sowieso ein Treffen um 17.45 KH ansteht.

Vielleicht können "wir" uns da ja einfach ranhängen und zur Not eigene Wege gehen, falls uns das zu schnell oder was auch immer wird.

Also, wie siehts aus, morgen 17.45 KH?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (2. August 2005)

einige leute können aufgrund ihrer arbeit erst um sieben.


----------



## JanV (3. August 2005)

!! Ich kann heute abend nicht mit !!

Also von mir aus könnt ihr um 17:45 mitfahren aber bedenke folgendes: Das ist ein andere Leistungsgruppe welche wesentlich schneller fährt als wir das tun/getan haben. Zum Vergleich: Ich bin ein paar mal mitgefahren und könnte kaum dran bleiben....deswegen war ich auch so froh dass mal andere Leute sich gemeldet haben die ein gemütlicheres Tempo bevorzügen...

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (3. August 2005)

Na, sorry, bei der 17:45 Uhr Gruppe würde ich mich als Bremse fühlen - da habe ich keinen Bock drauf 
Außerdem bin ich bis 18 Uhr im Büro - 18:30 Uhr wäre denkbar aber sehr knapp kalkuliert - da darf schon keine Ampleschaltung falsch sein oder ein Stau auf der A7 sein...

Heute morgen musste ich feststellen, dass ich immer noch Schwierigkeiten beim Treppensteigen habe - bin also noch angeschlagen.
Ich werde also heute eine rein flache Tour auf der anderen Elbseite am Elbuferwanderweg Richtung Wedel machen um die Muskulatur etwas locker zu bekommen und ein wenig Laktat abzubauen 
Nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder da


----------



## John Rico (3. August 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das ist ein andere Leistungsgruppe welche wesentlich schneller fährt als wir das tun/getan haben. Zum Vergleich: Ich bin ein paar mal mitgefahren und könnte kaum dran bleiben....




Hmm, viell ist das dann doch keine so gute Idee...

Bleibt es dann bei 19.00 Uhr? Wer ist denn jetzt überhaupt dabei?
Nicht, dass ich da nachher alleine stehe...

Gruß
Sven

@Sir G: Soll ich meine Kamera denn mitbringen. Momentan ist das Wetter ja sehr Foto-freundlich


----------



## gnss (3. August 2005)

Ich zähle inklusive mir drei Leute und hätte auch kein Problem damit eine Stunde früher zu kommen. Wie wäre es um 18:00 in *Neugraben* um eine Tour zu den verschiedenen Steinen zu fahren?


----------



## John Rico (3. August 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zähle inklusive mir drei Leute und hätte auch kein Problem damit eine Stunde früher zu kommen. Wie wäre es um 18:00 in *Neugraben* um eine Tour zu den verschiedenen Steinen zu fahren?



Die Zeit ist mir egal, meinetwegen auch schon um 18.00 Uhr.
Wo wäre das dann in Neugraben? Kenne als Treffpunkt nur die KH. 

Hoffe mal, dass bei der evtl. Umplanung keine Mitfahrer auf der Strecke bleiben, die jetzt im Büro sitzen und davon nichts mitkriegen...


----------



## Sir G (3. August 2005)

So, bin endlich zu Haus...

@John Rico 
Nimm mit, schadtet nicht   

@gnss 
Steine??? 

Also ich könnte schon eine Stunde früher kommen, wir müssen uns nur noch einigen wo (ich würd sagen Kärtner Hütte) und wann ( 18.00oder 19.00 oder dazwischen). Also antwortet schnell 
ICQ: 176630875


----------



## Sir G (3. August 2005)

Und ich würde eher auf dem Treffpunkt Kärtner Hütte bestehen, weil alle inzwischen wissen, wo es ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (3. August 2005)

Dann lass uns doch bei KH bleiben, nach Neugraben ist es ja nicht soo weit, da können wir dann immer noch Steine suchen   

Uhrzeit ist mir egal, gerne auch vor 19:00, falls nicht jemand dabei ist, der es nicht schafft. Dann ist es nachher nicht so dunkel im Wald...


----------



## gnss (3. August 2005)

Steinetour ist über Segelflugplatz, Karlstein, Paul Roth Stein, man kann ja auch von der Kärtner Hütte nach Neugraben rüberfahren. Mir macht das Wetter sorgen, auf dem Radar sieht man eine schöne Regenfront aufziehen. Ich bin für 18 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz wie immer.


----------



## Sir G (3. August 2005)

Die Regenfront hab ich auch gesehen, fahre bei Regen eigendlich nur zur Arbeit   
Ich wäre auch für 18.00 bei K. Hütte. Jetzt muss nur noch John Rico was sagen


----------



## kiddykorn (3. August 2005)

Ich mach es kurz:
ICH BIN RAUS FÜR DIESE WOCHE!!
Nächste wieder!

@John Rico: Dann sollte ich auch Deine Reifen dabei haben!!

Gruß
Christian

OK wirklich kurz war das jetzt auch nicht!


----------



## Sir G (3. August 2005)

und was sagt john rico?


----------



## John Rico (3. August 2005)

Jaja, ich meld mich ja schon!

18:00 Uhr, Kärntener Hütte, ich bin da!

@kiddykorn: Super, dann habe ich endlich auch mal etwas Halt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (3. August 2005)

ok, ich fahre nun los, also ab jetzt keine änderungen


----------



## JanV (3. August 2005)

Also 19.00 schaffe ich ja vielleicht doch noch  

wünsche Euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter   

Fährt ihr nächste Woche am Dienstag oder Mittwoch? Mittwoch wäre schlecht, habe ein Dienstreise nach Toulouse gewonnen   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (3. August 2005)

So, nachdem wir uns heute zu dritt aufgemacht haben, gibts einen kurzen Bericht. Wir haben nach 37,6 km und gefühlten 50 l/m³ Niederschlag   nicht mehr ganz trocken und auch nicht mehr ganz sauber die Tour beendet. Und ich weiß nicht, wie es den anderen geht, aber ich freu mich jetzt auf ne heiße Dusche und meine Couch...
Hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gebracht, auch wenn wir zwischendurch etwas durch die Heide geirrt sind. Und ihr wisst ja: Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt    
(kleiner Insider für die beiden "Mitschiebenden"...)

Wir haben am Anfang noch Jan getroffen, der wollte aber mit seiner Seitentasche doch nicht mitkommen   Er meinte nur, dass er nächste Woche gerne wieder am Dientag fahren würde, was mir auch besser passt, dass nur schon mal vorab...


@ Sir G: Erzähl mir doch bitte mal, wie ich die Bilder so schön verlinke, irgendwie krige ich das gerade nicht gebacken. Und ich bin zu nass und zu faul, um mir die HTML-Tags rauszusuchen.


----------



## Sir G (3. August 2005)

Soooo....
Nachdem ich im Regen von der Bahnstation bis nach Hause gefahren bin, mehrere Liter Wasser über mein Bike gekippt habe, mich Geduscht habe, die Klamotten etwas von sand befreit habe und mir Reis süß-sauer auf die schnelle gemacht habe, sitze ich nu endlich vorm PC. phuuuu...   

@ John Rico  
Du musst einfach ein Album in deiner Gallerie erstellen, da die Bilder reinhauen und den link zu dem album als URL im post eintragen...

Meine Bilder kommen etwas später.. aber 90% davon sind was geworden


----------



## gnss (3. August 2005)

Leider sind wir nicht zum Karlstein gekommen, irgendjemand (bestimmt die bösen Mountainbiker mit ihren groben Reifen) hat den x-Weg in zwei parallel verlaufende, 40 cm breite Wassergräben mit einem Damm aus Matsch dazwischen verwandelt. 

Wir sind kurz nach Kilometer 9,1 ausgestiegen.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/814/1099_grossstadt_hamburg.pdf

Trotzdem ein netter Ausritt, mein Bike und ich sind wieder sauber.


----------



## John Rico (3. August 2005)

Jetzt bin ich und meine Klamotten auch wieder sauber   

Das mit dem Link ist schon klar, aber ich wollte das doch auf die schicke Art   
Jetzt habe ich es aber gefunden, hier sind nun meine Bilder

Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Bilder vom Ende, so wie meine Klamotten aussahen, sieht das bestimmt klasse aus, alle in "Tarnfarbe"


----------



## JanV (4. August 2005)

Nachdem ich meine Sachen zuhause fertig hätte habe ich die 50 l/m3 von hinterm Fenster beobachtet....bin auch gespannt auf die Bilder. 

Ihr habt da aber noch ein respektabele Stecke gefahren mit 37 km! Habt ihr noch was gesehen am Ende oder hätte ihr Licht mitgenommen? Wir könnten uns schon mal Gedanken machen über Nightrides   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (4. August 2005)

so... auf der nördlichen Elbseite ist nur ein klein wenig Wasser gefallen 
Ich habe eine schöne 1h dauernde Beinelockerfahrrunde gedreht    
Jetzt sind die sauren Beine wieder süß und ich kann wieder fahren.
Nächste Woche Dienstag wäre mir ebenfalls sehr recht. Ich werde den Termin mal ins LMB eintragen.


----------



## Sir G (4. August 2005)

@ Jan
nee, Licht hatten wir nicht, den Rückweg hätten wir ja auch im Schlaf gefunden. (ACHTUNG!!! Hier ist ein Insider versteckt!)    

@ All
Die "nachher"-Bilder kommen nicht ganz so rüber, wie es wirklich aussah...
..hab sogar ein paar Kommentare geschrieben 

>>>>XXX <<<<


----------



## JanV (4. August 2005)

So sehen Sieger aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (5. August 2005)

Ihr seht ja kaum nass aus 
Mal sehen wie es am Dienstag wird - der Wetterbericht kündigt ja Böses an


----------



## John Rico (5. August 2005)

Wie sieht es bei euch eig. am Sonntag aus? Um 12:00 Uhr ist ein Treffen von der anderen Gruppe angedacht, siehe hier . 

Sir G und ich haben am Mittwoch überlegt, da mal hinzugucken, zur Not kann man sich ja dann irgendwann ausklinken, wenn es wirklich zu schnell werden sollte.

Wäre ne gute Gelegenheit, nochmal bei Tageslicht zu fahren bzw. wieder zu Hause zu sein...


----------



## John Rico (6. August 2005)

Das Treffen wurde auf 11:00 verlegt, s. HIER 

Sir G und ich fahren wohl mit, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Kistenmann (6. August 2005)

Also von der Ankündigung der Tour scheint mir die Dienstag-Runde doch wohl etwas mehr zuzusagen.... (so wegen der Kondition und so...) und Sonntag schaffe ich es leider nicht.
Melde mich daher mal für die Dienstag-Tour an ;-)


----------



## bikegeissel (8. August 2005)

Ich seh schon... der Mob am Dienstag wird wieder schön groß 
Bringt bitte herbstlich angepasst Bekleidung mit   
Bis morgen!


----------



## Kistenmann (8. August 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon... der Mob am Dienstag wird wieder schön groß


Hallöle!
Der Mob ist wieder um eine Person reduziert.... Muß jetzt doch den HSV gegen Valencia anschauen gehen. Habe da noch Karten ergattert. Aber beim nächsten Mal.
Euch viel Spaß und gute Bedingungen.
Gruß,
Ingo


----------



## JanV (8. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich fürchte bei mir bleibt es morgen unsicher ob ich mitfahren kann    Mein Agenda ist mal wieder vollgesmissen mit Termine   und ich weiss nicht ob ich es schaffen werde. Wenn's nicht klappt werde ich mich noch per SMS bei der Guide melden   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (9. August 2005)

Tja .. und ich bin total erkältet.
Sorry, aber ich werde diese Woche komplett ausfallen...
Bin dann leider erst wieder im September dabei

Den Termin lasse ich trotzdem im LMB stehen - ihr habt ja schon bewiesen, dass Ihr ohne mich zurecht kommt


----------



## svenissimo (9. August 2005)

Ich glaube, heute könnte man auch mit dem Schlauchboot besser in den HaBes fahren als mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. August 2005)

Mal gucken was das Wetter später sagt, hier scheint im Moment sogar die Sonne. 
edit: War wohl nur eine kleine Wolkenlücke.


----------



## Sir G (9. August 2005)

Also wenn ich Heute nicht fahre, hab ich immer noch ein reines Gewissen, wär nämlich das 3. Mal in 7 tagen, wo ich das bike putzen müsste


----------



## John Rico (9. August 2005)

Na, heute fällt wohl komplett ins Wasser...

Bin auch raus, es regnet schon wieder, und ich brauche glaube ich mal einen Tag ohne Sport, bin völlig platt.


@kiddykorn: Falls du fährst oder irgendwo anders hier in der Nähe vorbeikommst, sag doch mal bescheid, dann komme ich da hin.


----------



## gnss (15. August 2005)

morgen jemand lust? soll ja trocken sein, zumindest von oben.


----------



## JanV (15. August 2005)

Ja, ich bin dabei. Wo ist Bikegeissel denn geblieben? Zurück ins Süden gezogen   ?

19.00 bei die Hütte losfahren?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (15. August 2005)

Ich werde da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (16. August 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wo ist Bikegeissel denn geblieben? Zurück ins Süden gezogen  ...


Wieder gesund aber:
Habe diese Woche mein Eheweib dabei - die kann ich unmöglich in die HaBes jagen - das packt sie nicht.
Und: Urlaub... Ich muss mal Sonne tanken 
Bin Anfang September wieder da - 6.9. ist mein nächster HaBe Termin.


----------



## Kistenmann (16. August 2005)

Wie ist denn so das Niveau heute Abend??
Tempo?
Geschwindigkeit?
Gruß aus Harburg,
Ingo


----------



## gnss (16. August 2005)

Wie immer, also leicht und langsam eingetragen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1161


----------



## Kistenmann (16. August 2005)

Ich könnte heulen.... Nun passt es MIR mal terminlich und nun hat mein holdes Weib zum Grillen eingeladen......
Aber nächstes Mal notiere ich mir den Dienstag als leichte Runde schon vor.


----------



## JanV (16. August 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer, also leicht und langsam eingetragen.



Dass passt mir auch gut, bringe ein etwas ungeübtere Person mit. Es wird auch ziemlich kürz werden, da es schon früh dunkel wird. Also ein richtige Spaßrunde heute abend.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (16. August 2005)

Das war ja mal richtig entspannt, ich freue mich schon auf die vielen Fotos.


----------



## Sir G (16. August 2005)

Soo,

Stelle die Fotos jetzt fast alle und unbearbeitet rein. Hatte keie Zeit da noch was zu machen. Also, für die ungeduldigen: Fotos

@Jan
Hast du gut gemacht


----------



## JanV (17. August 2005)

Ja ich fand es auch ziemlich locker und entspannt. War auch gut so. 

@Sir_G: Wieso hast Du die Foto's von deine Suicide-Nohander, doppele Backflip und Superman Seatgrab nicht eingestellt? Ich schätze es war schon zu dunkel oder   ?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sir G (19. August 2005)

@ Jan

naja, es war schon so dunkel, dass ich aus den 5 Meter hohen Flug den Landespot nicht mehr richtig erkennen konnte, deshalb konnte ich mich nicht mehr so auf das Foto konzentrieren


----------



## kiddykorn (20. August 2005)

Moin Jungs,
ich bin wieder heil aus dem Urlaub zurück und wollte mal fragen ob Ihr für dieses WE schon eine Tour geplant habt?

Wenn ich es heute zeitlich schaffe werde ich mich schonmal Rabbit´s oder Silvi´s Tour anschließen, hätte aber auch morgen Lust noch eine kleine Runde zu drehen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (20. August 2005)

Willkommen daheim!   

Also WIR haben für dieses WE noch nichts geplant, zumindest nicht, dass ich davon was wüsste... Ich werde heute mal die BMX-Bahn in Volksdorf unter die Lupe nehmen...

Sonst hätte ich auch Lust, Morgen eine Runde in den HaBe zu drehen...


----------



## kiddykorn (20. August 2005)

Na fein,
Sven ist sicher auch dabei!

Dann werde ich nachher mal einen Termin ins LMB eintragen, so zu um 12:30 KH wäre das für Euch OK??

Gruß
Christian


----------



## John Rico (20. August 2005)

Jetzt ist es schon soweit, das ich nicht mal mehr gefragt werde...   
Hoffe dein Urlaub war schön, bin auch gestern gerade wiedergekommen.

Wenn das Wetter passt und mein Muskelkater besser ist, bin ich dabei. Die Reifen hast du ja sicher noch nicht, oder? Sonst würde ich meine Schläuche gleich mitnehmen und vorher schnelle umziehen...


----------



## Sir G (20. August 2005)

@ Sven

Was ist denn "Muskelkater"?     

@all

Nach zwei Stunden vergeblichen Versuchens den ersten Double in Volksdorf





mit dem Hinterrad zu zerstören, bin ich weider zuhaus. Fazit: Ein paar Noselander, ein paar mal schräg aufgekommen und nur ein leicht gezerrtes Handgelenk  

Bin Morgen, wenn es nicht regnet, also dabei, und um 12.30 wäre für mich auch ok.


----------



## kiddykorn (20. August 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es schon soweit, das ich nicht mal mehr gefragt werde...
> Die Reifen hast du ja sicher noch nicht, oder? Sonst würde ich meine Schläuche gleich mitnehmen und vorher schnelle umziehen...



Leider noch nicht, ich bin auch erst Gestern Abend wieder zuhause gewesen.
Aber Montag fahr ich hin und hol die Reifen ab!!
Wenn es Dir passt kann ich Dir die Reifen gleich Montag Abend auf dem Rückweg vorbei bringen?!?

Ich würd sagen das besprechen wir morgen.

Gruß
Christian

PS: Dann tragt euch mal im LMB ein!


----------



## John Rico (21. August 2005)

Hi Christian, du bist ja noch online!

Ich muss mich heute ausklinken, das in der Wade ist scheinbar eher ne leichte Zerrung als Muskelkater   

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dinestag wieder fit bin und dann bei der alten Tour mitkommen kann. Euch viel Spaß heute, wäre gern dabei!

Wg. der Mäntel: Meinetwegen sehr gerne, wenn das für dich kein Umweg ist. Sonst können wir uns auch irgendwo treffen, können wir ja viell. nachher noch klären.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kiddykorn (21. August 2005)

Die Tour wurde auch nach hinten verschoben! 
Start jetzt 14:00Uhr

@John Rico: Kannst ja heute Abend mal anrufen, dann schauen wir wie wir das machen  .

Bis nachher
Christian


----------



## John Rico (21. August 2005)

Hört sich gut an, ich melde mich dann gegen Abend.


Beneide euch richtig, erst ne Woche kein Bike in Sicht, und dann sowas.
Hattest wohl Recht mit den anderen Sportarten, der Mist kommt vom joggen am Strand, war wohl keine gute Idee. Naja, hab's auch etwas übertrieben...  

Dann nochmal viel Spaß!
Wünsch euch gutes Wetter


Gruß
Sven


----------



## kiddykorn (22. August 2005)

So Leute,
was war los??
Ich war um 14:00 Uhr an der KH und niemend ist gekmmen??

Naja, so bin ich meine 55Km Runde alleine gefahren.

Bis (warscheinlich) Dienstag,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenmann (22. August 2005)

Organisiert denn da jemand am Dienstag eine leichte Runde??
Würde mich ja freuen, wenn ich dabei bin.. ;-))
Hab mir das doch extra freigehalten.
Gruß, Ingo


----------



## gnss (22. August 2005)

Wenn der Postbote es schafft mir meine Bremsbeläge zu bringen bin ich dabei.


----------



## JanV (22. August 2005)

Hallo, ich werde es morgen nicht schaffen   

Ich hoffe die Postbote kriegt es hin mit die Bremsbeläge  

So nebenbei sollten wir so langsam anfangen über Beleuchte Fahrten zu reden, da es bald zu früh dunkel sein wird um bei Tageslicht zu fahren. Wer weisst z.B wo mann billig ein gute Lampe kaufen kann inkl. Batterie die bis zu 3 Std. durchhält? Ich habe mal gehört ne Mirage X soll ganz gut sein; wo kauft mann sowas am billigsten und zu welchem Preis?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## svenissimo (22. August 2005)

Hi,
dieses Angebot z.b. finde ich schon ziemlich gut :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7169745325&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Die Cateye EL 300 G + TL-D260 sollen recht gut sein habe ich mir sagen lassen.

Gruss
Sven


----------



## Rabbit (22. August 2005)

svenissimo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Cateye EL 300 G + TL-D260 sollen recht gut sein habe ich mir sagen lassen.


Ganz ehrlich: Das taugt höchstens dafür um am Abend, wenn man von der Dunkelheit überrascht wurde, auf der Strasse Heim zu rollen. Alternativ noch um nach dem Kneipenbummel nicht "unterbelichet"  nach Hause zu finden.
Auch auf einem Nightride über breite Forstwege oder z.B. beim Sunset-/Nightride in Timmendorf kann man durchaus nur mit Cateye bewaffnet teilnehmen. Solltet ihr aber vorhaben auch den einen oder anderen Trail zu fahren, dann benötigt ihr schon was stärkeres, und damit auch teureres!

z.B.: Die bereits erwähnte Mirage oder auch eine Lupine.

Alternativ bietet sich dem kundigen Heimwerker auch der Selbstbau an. Dazu gibt's auch einen entsprechenden Beitrag im Technikforum. Einfach mal suchen.
Und sowas kann dann dabei herauskommen:


 <- click for more Pics


----------



## svenissimo (22. August 2005)

Ok, danke. Wollte mir die eigentlich bestellen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (22. August 2005)

Ich hoffe, dass morgen möglichst viele dabei sind, ich habe gerade einen Eintrag im LMB gemacht.


Die Frage ist nur nach der Zeit. Ich habe erstmal 18.30 Uhr eingetragen, ich hoffe, dass da alle können. Falls das für manche zu früh sein sollte, können wir die Zeit ja noch verschieben. Aber so langsam wird's mit dem Licht wirklich eng, da sollten wir so früh wie möglich starten!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kistenmann (22. August 2005)

.....und schwups.....eingetragen


----------



## kiddykorn (22. August 2005)

Ich bin auch am Start!!!


----------



## Sir G (22. August 2005)

@ Christian

Tut mir leid, dass du alleine fahen musstest  .. Ich war erst um fünf nach zwei da (hab den anschluss verpasst) und musste noch auf rockhopper warten... Aber weisst du vielleicht, was da so los war? bin auf dem rückweg nämlich auf zwei grosse mtb-Gruppen gestossen, sah sehr nach Fahrtechnikkursen aus..

@ All 

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich morgen mitkomme, 50/50...


----------



## kiddykorn (22. August 2005)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> @ Christian
> 
> Tut mir leid, dass du alleine fahen musstest  .. Ich war erst um fünf nach zwei da (hab den anschluss verpasst) und musste noch auf rockhopper warten... Aber weisst du vielleicht, was da so los war? bin auf dem rückweg nämlich auf zwei grosse mtb-Gruppen gestossen, sah sehr nach Fahrtechnikkursen aus..


Ich hab es überlebt  !
Dann müssen wir uns knapp verfehlt haben  .

Ich würde auch auf Fahrtechnikkurs tippen, aber genaueres kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## John Rico (23. August 2005)

Nach 25 km durch die Fischbeker Heide sind alle (heute zu fünft) heil wieder angekommen.
War wieder mal ne schöne Tour, und alle haben gut mitgehalten!

@ Kistenmann: Hast tapfer gekämpft, du wirst sehen, beim nächsten mal geht's gleich besser!



Den kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen:
Im Gegensatz zu den meisten andern bin ich heute auf meinem Rad geblieben     
So viel zum Thema "Mr. Schwerkraft"...

Dann bin nächste Woche oder viell am WE!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kiddykorn (23. August 2005)

OK hast ja gewonnen!!   

War wieder eine schöne Tour und ich glaube alle hatten Ihren Spaß  

Bis zum nächsten mal  
Gruß
Christian


----------



## gnss (23. August 2005)

Endlich war mal jemand mit meiner Statur dabei, ich hoffe wir sehen Dich wieder Kistenmann.  




			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Den kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen:
> Im Gegensatz zu den meisten andern bin ich heute auf meinem Rad geblieben
> So viel zum Thema "Mr. Schwerkraft"...



"When you ride hard on a mountain bike, sometimes you fall, otherwise you're not riding hard."


----------



## Sir G (23. August 2005)

..Ich bin nun auch zuhaus...



			
				gnss schrieb:
			
		

> "When you ride hard on a mountain bike, sometimes you fall, otherwise you're not riding hard."


och nee   

@ Mr. Schwerkraft

No comment...

@ Kistenmann

Tja, du hast uns wohl nicht an einem "langsamen" tag erwischt, hast aber sehr gut mitgehalten   

@ all

Die paar Bilder stelle ich etwas später rein..


----------



## Kistenmann (24. August 2005)

@all von gestern
War ne tolle Tour und hat im Nachhinein betrachtet (nach einer Dusche, einem kühlen Getränk und einer gehörigen Portion Schlaf) auch richtig Spaß gemacht.
Gut, an der Geschwindigkeit gekoppelt mit Kondition muß gefeilt werden (mit grober Feile, hihihi     ). Dennoch werdet Ihr mich noch mal ertragen müssen.
Danke schön.   
Gruß und einen schönen Tag noch,
Ingo

 

P.S. Waren wir nicht zu 6t??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. August 2005)

Kistenmann schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Waren wir nicht zu 6t??



 doch


----------



## Sir G (24. August 2005)

Hmmmmm....



 

....Eeeins, zweeeiii, dreeeeei.....   

Und bitte den Fotographen nicht vergessen


----------



## John Rico (24. August 2005)

Ich hab mich natürlich nicht mitgezählt, ist doch klar   


Naja, war halt vor der Dusche und Essen, da fällt schon mal was weg.
Außerdem kann ich doch nur bis fünf zählen


----------



## Sir G (24. August 2005)

Wie bis fünf? Hast du in nur vier Wochen vier neue Zahlen gelernt?     

...Seit wann bist du denn ein (Achtung, hinweis auf John Ricos Bezeichnung unterm Nickname) Nadelbaum-Liebhaber?


----------



## John Rico (24. August 2005)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bis fünf? Hast du in nur vier Wochen vier neue Zahlen gelernt?


Ich war halt fleißig   
Aber ärger dich nicht, dass ich dir jetzt 3 Zahlen vorraus bin, das schaffst du auch noch irgendwann   



			
				Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> ...Seit wann bist du denn ein (Achtung, hinweis auf John Ricos Bezeichnung unterm Nickname) Nadelbaum-Liebhaber?


Schon seit ca. 3 Wochen. Habe ich etwa ne Woche nach meiner Kuschel-Aktion mit Frau "Nordmann" eingetragen.
Was besseres ist mir nicht eingefallen, und von euch kamen ja auch keine kreativen Vorschläge.
Aber da ich ja jetzt auf meinem Rad sitzen bleibe, hat sich das ja sowieso erledigt...


----------



## kiddykorn (25. August 2005)

Auf in die nächste Runde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1210

Alle fleißig eintragen und dann wird das Samstag schon eine schöne Tour!!

Bis Samstag
Christian


----------



## Kistenmann (25. August 2005)

...und ich muß arbeiten.....


----------



## John Rico (25. August 2005)

Schon geschehen!


Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als heute, mein Tennis fällt wohl ins Wasser...


----------



## kiddykorn (25. August 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Schon geschehen!
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als heute, mein Tennis fällt wohl ins Wasser...


Das Thema hatten wir doch schon!?!
Beim Fremdgehen vom Biken verletzt man sich nur   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (25. August 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war halt fleißig    Aber ärger dich nicht, dass ich dir jetzt 3 Zahlen vorraus bin, das schaffst du auch noch irgendwann


Ok, in Zahlen magst du zwar im Vorraus sein, aber dafür muss ich mir den Text im Gegensatz zu dir nicht mehr vom PC vorlesen lassen


----------



## Sir G (26. August 2005)

...Hoffendlich spielt das Wetter morgen mit...


----------



## gnss (26. August 2005)

der wetterfrosch sagt ja, nur ein wenig kühl


----------



## kiddykorn (27. August 2005)

So wie es aussieht lässt und das Wetter ja nicht im Stich!  

Da ich mit dem Rad direkt fahre werde ich mich gleich mal auf dem Weg machen.
Bis Gleich!!!

Christian


----------



## John Rico (27. August 2005)

Bin viell 5 min zu spät.
Muss noch frühstücken...


----------



## John Rico (27. August 2005)

So spät bin ich trotzdem der erste, der zur heutigen Tour schreibt   


Naja, nach einer der Standardtouren Richtung Fischbeker Heide wollten wir (wir waren zu fünft, falls ich mich nicht wieder verzählt habe) schön den Panzertrail lang. Leider hatte meine Kette nach 100 m da keine Lust mehr zu und hat sich spontan mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedet. Und wie der Zufall so will, hatte natürlich keiner einen K.Nieter mit  
Nach einer netten Tout Richtung B73 (war echt geil, geschoben zu werden, vielleicht sollte ich öfter ohne Kette starten!     ), um einen Fahrradladen zu finden, tauchte dann auch einer auf.
Für alle die nicht dabei waren, dieser Laden ist ab sofort mein absoluter Lieblings-Shop!!! Die haben sich gleich bereit erklärt, die Kette zu nieten, die 20 min Wartezeit haben wir schön in einem nahen Biergarten verbracht   
Als ich das Rad dann wieder abholen wollte, kam der Knaller: *17,99 Euro* für einen Stift plus nieten!!!!!!!!!
Das nenne ich doch mal ein echtes Schnäppchen! Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die XT-Kette neu 15,99  kostet!  
Nach einer (völlig unangebrachten) Beschwerde meinerseits   wurde der Preis noch auf 15 Euronen gesenkt, das ist doch mal echter Service!!!

Die Rücktour war ich dementsprechend etwas gefrustet, was ich jetzt am Abend auch in den Beinen merke...

Die nächste Tour habe ich meinen Nieter auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!
Und bei Interesse gebe ich natürlich gerne eine genaue Wegbeschreibung für einen Top-Shop mit Spitzenservice und Dicounter-Preisen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. August 2005)

Die nächste Tour für Dienstag Abend ist eingetragen: hier 


Habe die Zeit auf 17:30 gesetzt, weil es langsam echt schnell dunkel wird, hoffe es können alle so früh!

Also wieder fleißig eintragen!   

Sven


----------



## JanV (28. August 2005)

Hallo,

muss mich leider verabschieden für die nächste Wochen   Dienstagabend bin ich zu spät zu hause und dann bin ich für 3 wochen in urlaub   

Ich werde versuchen kommende woche eine Lampe zu kaufen, damit ich nach meinem Rückkehr gut ausgerüstet im dunkeln losfahren kann   

@Bikegeissel: Treffen wir uns nochmal oder bist Du ende september definitiv zurück ins süden gezogen?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## tustust (29. August 2005)

@John Rico:
dann hat ab jetzt wenigsten einer nen Kettennieter dabei ;-) Und vergiss nicht, nen Ersatzniet mitzunehmen, soll auch für weniger als 2 Euronen zu kaufen sein, jaja, die Teuerungsrate.....

Di. ist für mich viel zu früh, Euch viel Spaß, wie sieht´s mit dem WE aus?

Ach ja, da fällt mir ein: wo seid ihr denn gestern gewesen? Lüneburg, CC-Rennen, ihr wisst? Habt ihr euch mittags nur die Kids angesehen? ;-) 
Also, ich habe mir nur die 7 Lizenzherren angesehen, GÄHN. Ich war drauf und dran für Ü18 (~20 Starter) nachzumelden, habe dann aber nachgerechnet, 15 Euronen Startgeld + 12,00 Euro für die Bahn zurück nach HH = 27 Teuro für 1 Stunde Ballern. das hat mich abgetörnt!
Bin dann zur Strafe nicht Bahn gefahren, sondern mit dem Bike nach Hus....

Bis später,
Thomas


----------



## kiddykorn (29. August 2005)

Hallo Thomas,
dann müssen wir uns knapp verpasst haben wir sind gerade angekommen als die Kids gestartet sind.
Wir sind aber auch nicht mitgefahren   irgenwie hat die bequemlichkeit gesiegt.

Sei aber froh das Du nicht noch nachgemeldet hast, die jedermänner sind nur drei Runden als knappe 35-40Min. gefahren und da wären 15  zuviel gewesen.

War aber ansonsten eine schöne Strecke (soweit man das als Zuschauer beurteilen kann).

Bei mir sieht am WE ganz schlecht aus da ich Beruflich unterwegs bin und höchstens Sonntag Zeit finden könnte zu Biken.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## tustust (29. August 2005)

moinsen @kiddykorn:

tja nu, bin kurz vor 15:00 Uhr von dannen, das Zuschauen bei den Lizenzfahrern hat mich echt ermüdet....welch Zuschauermassen!!! ;-)

....außerdem benötige ich mindestens 30 min zum Warmwerden.....

Also, So. kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, also Sa. und So. ....schaun wa mal...

greatz,
Thomas


----------



## JanV (29. August 2005)

Kurze bemerkung: Kettennieten habe ich schon 2 Mal umsonst bekommen bei BOC in Harburg.

Viel Spaß heute abend   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kistenmann (29. August 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze bemerkung: Kettennieten habe ich schon 2 Mal umsonst bekommen bei BOC in Harburg.
> 
> Viel Spaß heute abend
> 
> ...


Is ja nur schlecht, wenn man gerade mitten in Fischbek ist.....
Ich hätte ja einen gehabt.... aber er A380 machte mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Werde wohl Dienstag wieder ein  bißchen mitfahren...
Gruß,
Ingo

Äh, wieso Spaß heute Abend???


----------



## kiddykorn (29. August 2005)

Ich habe mich mal spontan entschlossen für Heute noch eine Tour zu Posten:

Also wer Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1243

Bis später.
Christian


----------



## John Rico (29. August 2005)

@ tustust:
Schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben, ich habe ja gehofft, dich über die Strecke flitzen zu sehen   

Mit WE können wir gerne mal gucken, lass uns das am Do oder Fr mal klären!


@kiddykorn: Heute wird's bei mir nichts mehr, bin ziemlich platt, und dann noch nach Buxtehude, nee, da bin ich heute zu faul... 


Der Kettennieter ist auf jeden Fall erstmal wieder Dauergast in meiner Tasche, auch wenn ich viell die Kette noch tausche...
Dann bis morgen, hoffentlich ohne Pannen!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kistenmann (30. August 2005)

Ich schaffe es heute leider doch nicht   
Hoffe auf die nächste Woche. Euch viel Spaß   
Gruß,
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tustust (1. September 2005)

Sodala,

wer macht nun nen Termin im LMb für Sa.03.09., bzw. So.04.09. auf? Interresse? Gerne wie gehabt Sa. 11:00 Kärtner Hütte. so. auch gerne später? Wie steht´s?
Ich bin heiß, meine Gabel ist wieder fit, hatte beim letzten Zusamenbauen ein paar Teile weggelassen = fast NoFederweg, halt Gewichtstuning für Lau...;-)

tschöö,
Thomas


----------



## John Rico (1. September 2005)

Ich bin dabei!
Die Kette scheint zu halten, also steht der nächsten Runde nichts mehr im Weg...  


Ich kann beide Tage, Samstag würde mir aber etwas besser passen. Meinetwegen wieder um 11:00 Uhr, könnte aber auch später.
Mal schauen was die anderen sagen, dann können wir das festmachen.


GRuß
Sven


----------



## tustust (1. September 2005)

denn mach ich mal nen LMB-Eintrag für Samstag 03.09. 11:00 Uhr Kärtner Hütte auf.....3.2.1......los

tschöö,
Thomas


----------



## Sir G (1. September 2005)

Ich kann leider nich, habe ein treffen mit Kollegen von sa. mittags auf so.
Euch viel spass


----------



## tustust (1. September 2005)

@<Sir G>: schade! Nächstes mal

Denn sind wir nun schon mal zu Dritt, habe noch nem Kollegaz angeheuert, das kann was werden, huijuijui ;-)

<kiddykorn> hatte ja schon angekündigt, das er nicht verfügbar ist, oder?

Ist eigentlich jemand übernächstes WE in Plettenberg dabei?

Thomas


----------



## kiddykorn (1. September 2005)

tustust schrieb:
			
		

> <kiddykorn> hatte ja schon angekündigt, das er nicht verfügbar ist, oder?Ja, ich darf mich Samstag mit der Arbeit vergnügen!!
> 
> Ist eigentlich jemand übernächstes WE in Plettenberg dabei?WISO WARUM WAS IST DA?????
> 
> Thomas



Du bist ja ein richtiger heizer!!
Einfach so eine Mittel/Mittel Tour in LMB posten, RÜPEL!!!  
Wir sind doch eigendlich auf Leicht/Langsam geeicht?!?

Euch viel Spaß!!!

Christian


----------



## tustust (1. September 2005)

wie? mittel, mittel? Ich lese: langsam, leicht. 

Plettenberg = P-Weg-Marathon, ist ja auch egal.....

tschöössie


----------



## John Rico (1. September 2005)

So, eingetragen!
Mal schauen, wer noch mikommt, viell. finden sich ja noch ein paar!

Bis Samstag
Sven


----------



## bikegeissel (2. September 2005)

Hallihallo,

bin aus dem Urlaub zurück...
Dienstag wie immer oder lieber etwas früher weil's eher dunkel wird?

Viele Grüße
feric (aka René)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (3. September 2005)

Willkommen zurück!
Ich hoffe, du konntest deinen Urlaub genießen.

Letzten Dienstag sind wir 18:00 Uhr gestartet, und später los bringt nicht mehr viel, da man ab 20:00 Uhr nicht mehr viel sehen kann und allerspätestens 20:30 Uhr wieder KH sein sollte (ohne Waldbeleuchtung).

Ich hoffe, du schaffst es so früh, ansonsten fahren wir "deine Tour"   mittlerweile auch jedes WE (heute z.B.).

Gruß
Sven


----------



## bikegeissel (5. September 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen zurück!
> Ich hoffe, du konntest deinen Urlaub genießen.
> 
> Letzten Dienstag sind wir 18:00 Uhr gestartet, und später los bringt nicht mehr viel, da man ab 20:00 Uhr nicht mehr viel sehen kann und allerspätestens 20:30 Uhr wieder KH sein sollte (ohne Waldbeleuchtung).
> ...



Zu diesem Zweck habe ich mir ja Beleuchtung angeschafft 
18 Uhr ist sehr früh für mich - ich werde sehen, was ich machen kann...
Ich trage erst mal nichts ins LMB ein u nd melde mich morgen nochmal wegen meiner zeitlichen Verfügbarkeit


----------



## Kistenmann (5. September 2005)

Dienstag scheint nicht mein Tag zu werden. Jetzt haben wir Elternabend....
Nächste Woche hab ich mir jetzt schon vorgemerkt...............
Gruß,
Ingo


----------



## kiddykorn (5. September 2005)

Ich werde mich morgen spontan und kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich mit komme.
Leider rutscht zur Zeit verstärkt die Arbeit in den Vordergrund.  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## gnss (6. September 2005)

kommt jemand? hoffentlich bekomme ich die trails von sonntag wieder zusammen.


----------



## bikegeissel (6. September 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> kommt jemand? hoffentlich bekomme ich die trails von sonntag wieder zusammen.



Ich poste hier mel gegen 16:30 Uhr rein, ob ich's schaffe   
Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall - vor allem, weil diese Woche ja eh die letzte schöne Woche für längere Zeit sein dürfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rees (6. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen unabsichtigterweise Verwirrungen bei der Teilnehmerzahl verursacht habe..., würde ich heute gern wieder dabei sein. 
Wie ich gesehen habe, ist noch nichts eingetragen   
Ich bin auf jeden Fall heute in den Harburger Bergen und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand dabei ist. Ich werde versuchen um 18:00 Uhr an der KH zu sein.
Bin unter 0175/4148283 später heute zu erreichen.
Grüße Christian


----------



## Kistenmann (6. September 2005)

Rees schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen unabsichtigterweise Verwirrungen bei der Teilnehmerzahl verursacht habe...


Das stimmt....besonders bei mir        


			
				Rees schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf jeden Fall heute in den Harburger Bergen und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand dabei ist. Ich werde versuchen um 18:00 Uhr an der KH zu sein.


war gestern los und so gegen 20:00h im Appelbüttler Wald. Wenn mir nicht ein Auto entgegengekommen wär hätt ich gar nix mehr gesehen. Ist also schon arg dunkel dann   
Euch viel Spaß heute. Ich selber sitz ja beim Elternabend   
Gruß,
Ingo


----------



## John Rico (6. September 2005)

Dann laß uns doch sagen: *17:00 Uhr KH*

Ich weiß, dass z.B. Sir G mitkommt, es aber nicht eher schaffen wird. Dann haben wir immer noch 3 h, dass sollte doch reichen. Zur Not fahren wir halt etwas schneller, wenn alle nicht ausgelastet sind...   


Hab den Termin mal eingetragen, hoffe die Zeit passt jetzt allen!

Bis nachher
Sven


Ach ja, bevor ich's vergesse: Mein Internet fällt momentan ständig aus. Wenn ihr euch auf ne andrere Zeit einigt, wäre es nett, wenn mir jemand ne kurze SMS schicken könnte, falls ich den REst des Tages mal wieder offline sein sollte...


----------



## kiddykorn (6. September 2005)

Ich habe mich gerade eigetragen!
Dann muß halt die Büro-Arbeit :kotz:  warten bis es dunkel ist.

Bis gleich.
Christian


----------



## bikegeissel (6. September 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Dann laß uns doch sagen: *17:00 Uhr KH*



Sorry, aber das ist VIEL zu früh...
Ich kann allerfrühestens 17 Uhr hier (City Nord) wegfahren - und bei dem zu erwarteneden Verkehr brauche ich locker 1h bis zur Kärntner Hütte (S-Bahn fällt aus, weil man ja bis 18 Uhr keine Bikes mitnehmen darf!)

18 Uhr ist die absolut unterste Grenze...


----------



## Beppo (6. September 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Dann laß uns doch sagen: *17:00 Uhr KH*
> Zur Not fahren wir halt etwas schneller, wenn alle nicht ausgelastet sind...
> 
> 
> ...




ich komme mit...
Beppo


----------



## kiddykorn (6. September 2005)

Ich würde vorschlagen wir machen folgendes?!?:

Wir (John Rico, Beppo und ich/haben bis jetzt zu 17Uhr zugesagt) sind um 17 Uhr an der KH. werden dann schonmal die HAKE ein wenig unter die Stollen nehmen und dann gegen 18 Uhr den Rest an der KH einsammeln und dann durchstarten.
Ich glaube damit werden wir allen gerecht und werden eine schöne Tour fahren.  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sir G (6. September 2005)

ich bin auch gegen 17.00 an KH


----------



## bikegeissel (6. September 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde vorschlagen wir machen folgendes?!?:
> 
> Wir (John Rico, Beppo und ich/haben bis jetzt zu 17Uhr zugesagt) sind um 17 Uhr an der KH. werden dann schonmal die HAKE ein wenig unter die Stollen nehmen und dann gegen 18 Uhr den Rest an der KH einsammeln und dann durchstarten.
> Ich glaube damit werden wir allen gerecht und werden eine schöne Tour fahren.



Danke für die Blumen...   
Da ich aber wohl der einzige bin, der erst um 18 Uhr kommen kann, lasst das sein. Wenn ich doch erst 18:15 Uhr (Staus vor dem Elbtunnel sind ja eher die Regel als die Ausnahme) auftauchen würde, würdet Ihr unnötigerweise 15 min. rumstehen. 
Nächste Woche kann ich ja mal eine Nightride-Tourankündigung für Beleuchtungsbesitzer posten   
Wie angedeutet- ich bin wegen meiner zeitlichen Beschränktheit eh auf Beleuchtung angewiesen. Nur in den Monaten Juli und August geht's in der Woche meist ohne.

Ich werde heute halt eine Grundlagenausdauertour entlang des nördlichen Elbufers machen. (Startpunkt Museumshafen Övelgönne - falls dort jemand kurzentschlossen auftauchen will)


----------



## John Rico (6. September 2005)

Rees kommt doch auch erst 18:00 Uhr
Und da die meisten schon unterwegs sind, werden wir so oder so an der KH um 18:00 vorbeifahren. Also komm doch vorbei, und falls du etwas später da sein solltest, klingel zur Not kurz durch. Außerdem sind 10 min Pause auch nicht schlecht ;-)

So, muss nu dringend los, bis nachher!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. September 2005)

Leider waren wir unfreiwilligerweise zwei weniger als geplant, gute Besserung Beppo. Würde mein Führerschein nicht seit drei Jahren daheim liegen und einstauben hätte ich Dich auch heimfahren können, so steht das Auto leider immer noch auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## John Rico (6. September 2005)

@ Beppo:
Auch von mir alles Gute, hoffe du bist schnell wieder auf den Beinen!


Ansonsten war es heute mal weder eine etwas gemütlichere Ausfahrt mit ein paar neuen Wegen.
Ich war auch gerade rechtzeitlich vor der Dämmerung wieder zurück, hoffe ihr seid auch alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## bikegeissel (7. September 2005)

Ja, war sehr gut, dass ich mich kurz entschlossen hatte, doch noch um 18 Uhr da zu sein.
War eine sehr feine Ausfahrt mit kurzen Schiebepassagen einigen Sandstürzen (ohne Schäden hoffe ich) und einem Durchschlagsplattfuß mangels Fahrtechnik 
Ohne mich solltet Ihr einfach nicht fahren - da passiert immer was 
@Beppo: Hoffentlich ist nichts ernsthaftes passiert.

Ich empfehle, dass Ihr Euch schnellstens Beleuchtung besorgt - lange kann man nicht mehr im Hellen fahren, wenn man erst 18 Uhr startet...
Nightrides sind äußerst lustig - aber nur mit Beleuchtung


----------



## kiddykorn (7. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> @Beppo: Hoffentlich ist nichts ernsthaftes passiert.


Leider doch  !

Carsten ist noch im Krankenhaus, die Schulter ist gebrochen und wird morgen operiert!

Ich denke wenn Carsten wieder Fit ist wird er sich selbst nochmal dazu Melden!

Also von mir nochmal Gute Besserung ins Krankenhaus!!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sir G (7. September 2005)

Ein Schulterbruch... damit hat wohl keiner gerechnet...  
Wünsche Carsten auch gute besserung.


----------



## Schwester P (10. September 2005)

Liebe Grüße von Beppo!
Er hat die OP gut überstanden, hat aber noch starke Schmerzen  
Frust.... er ist für lange Zeit lahmgelegt   :kotz: 
Er läßt euch alle Grüßen   
Schwester P


----------



## bikegeissel (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

na wie sieht's diese Woche aus?
Ich kann Dienstag wieder 18 Uhr am üblichen Ort sein 
Ich trag's mal ins LMB ein.... (18 Uhr Kärntner Hütte)


----------



## John Rico (12. September 2005)

Bin dabei!

Würde vorschlagen, dass sich wie letzte Woche alle, die früher können, um 17:00 Uhr treffen und schon ne kleine Runde drehen.
Um 18:00 Uhr ist dann zweites Treffen KH, um den Rest einzusammeln.

Habe nach wie vor kein Licht und auch mal eben keine 50 - 80  über   , daher bin ich aufs Tageslicht angewiesen. Und langsam wird die Runde selbst ab 18:00 Uhr ziemlich kurz...


----------



## gnss (12. September 2005)

einfach mit dem cateye rene hinterherfahren 

ich muß mal sehen ob ich es morgen schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doubleH (13. September 2005)

Moin,

hab mich gerade ziemlich kurzfristig entschlossen euch heute zu joinen, wenn's ok ist. Kenne mich in den HaBe überhaupt nicht aus und bin auch nicht all zu trainiert.

Werde um 17:00 an der KH sein und hoffe ein paar von euch zu treffen.

Ich habe sogar Licht!

Grüße vom doubleH


----------



## John Rico (13. September 2005)

Sir G und ich werden 17:00 Uhr da sein!

Dann bis nachher, hab richtig Laune bei dem Hammer-Wetter!


----------



## bikegeissel (13. September 2005)

..und ich hätte auch richtig bock gehabt.
Leider stand ich 18:15 Uhre noch nördlich des Elbtunnels. Vermutlich wäre ich erst 19 Uhr da gewesen (2h Fahrtzeit ist nicht schlecht )

Leider hatte ich nur John Ricos Handynummer - da ging aber keiner ran - ich hoffe, Ihr habt nicht zu lange gewartet...

So habe ich eine kleine Schleife am Elbwanderweg (Othmarschen Richtung Westen) gedreht...

Und demnächst ruft mich bitte einer an, wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin - meine Handynummer steht ja immer im LMB  Dann kann ch wenigstens mitzeilen, ob es sich öohnt zu warten - und wenn ich das A........h erwische, der die Tunnelröhre Richtung Süden zur Hauptverkehrszeit blockirt hat...


----------



## John Rico (13. September 2005)

Wir haben 15 min gewartet, dann haben wir uns schon gedacht, dass du im Stau steckst. Es war noch ein Mitfahrer dabei, der über ne Stunde durch den Tunnel gebraucht hat. Was wollen die ganzen Leute bloß alle im Elbtunnel   

gnss hat's auch nicht rechtzeitig geschafft, den haben wir dann zufällig kurz vor der Fischbecker Heide getroffen.

Schade, dass es bei dir nicht geklappt hat. Nehme mein Handy eig nur mit, wenn ich die Tour ausschreibe. Und von den anderen hatte auch keiner deine Nummer mit   
Sonst hätten wir dich angerufen.
Beim nächsten Mal beantragen wir für dich ne eigene Röhre durch den Tunnel, damit du es pünktlich schaffst


----------



## doubleH (14. September 2005)

Danke nochmal an alle! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, wurde später zwar ne richtige Quälerei - da muss man dann durch!

Hoffe nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## Beppo (14. September 2005)

Moin Moin,
Danke für Eure Genesungswünsche und Anteilnahme.
Tja, so schnell kann´s  gehen. Schulter ist nachgaltig hin und die Stimmung deutlich unter´m Tiefstpunkt.

30 min nach der Entlassung aus dem KH gab es eine "Ortsbesichtigung". Es gibt dort absolut nichts zum Stürzen! Pech gehabt.

Vielen Dank noch einmal an alle Retter, insbesonders an Christian für den Krankentransport und Bikeasyl. Anja wird das Bike demnächst "überführen".

Sodenn, bis 2006
over and out
Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (14. September 2005)

"Nachhaltig" heißt aber hoffentlich nicht dauerhaft?!?

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall eine schnelle Genesung und dass der Arm bald wieder einsatzfähig ist!
Am wichtigsten ist jetzt erstmal, dass alles gut verheilt und wieder richtig in Ordnung kommt. Dann kannst du dich auch wieder auf's Bike schwingen, auch wenn die Zwangspause mehr als besch... ist und ich deine Stimmung nur zu gut nachvollziehen kann.

Also, nochmal alles Gute und hoffentlich sieht man dich möglichst bald wieder!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kiddykorn (17. September 2005)

Moin Leute,
wie sieht es dieses WE mit einer Tour aus?

Ich würde morgen 11:00 Uhr vorschlagen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## doubleH (17. September 2005)

Moin moin,
wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus? Habe im LMB noch gar nichts gesehen.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## gnss (17. September 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> wie sieht es dieses WE mit einer Tour aus?
> Ich würde morgen 11:00 Uhr vorschlagen.


ich würde gerne, aber morgen bin ich bestimmt nicht dazu in der lage 



			
				doubleH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus? Habe im LMB noch gar nichts gesehen.


abwarten, irgendjemand wird schon einen eintrag machen oder das zepter selbst in die hand nehmen. 


warum heissen eigentlich alle christian?


----------



## John Rico (17. September 2005)

Hätte schon Lust, zumal ich es am Dienstag nicht schaffe.
Obwohl das Wetter heute exstrem klasse zum Biken wäre. Aber ich denke, das wird zu knapp.

Wie immer, 11:00 Uhr KH und dann mal schauen?
Wählen kann man danach ja immer noch...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kiddykorn (17. September 2005)

Hi,
sich bin raus für morgen  !
Bin gerade aus dem Deister wieder Heim gekommen und bin dort auch mal über den Lenker abgestiegen und habe mit dem Kopf im Graben gebremst  .
Leider hat es dabei auch mein Vorderrad so zerrissen das ich morgen erstmal schrauben darf und weniger ans Biken denken kann.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## John Rico (18. September 2005)

Hmm, da sich sonst auch keiner gemeldet hat, sehe ich den Termin mal als "nicht stattfindend" an.

Dann werd ich jetzt in Ruhe frühstücken und dann viell später noch ne Runde drehen...


----------



## bikegeissel (18. September 2005)

Da ja jetzt definitiv die Nightride Saison angefangen hat, fraged ich jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig nach, wer sich denn ab Dienstag noch anschließen mag?
Ich kann frühestens 18 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte losfahren (wenn der Elbtunnel frei ist) und gegen 20 Uhr ist's meist schon recht dunkel. 2h biken sollten's schon sein, finde ich.

Ich bin ausgestattet, für Trails empfiehlt sich defintiv mehr als ne Batteriefunzel - auch schon ab 19:30 Uhr empfehlenswert!

Alternativ kann ich auch ne Elbuferwanderweg-rein-flach-Tour anbieten (Start: Museumshafen Övelgönne) - da ist ohne oder mit schwacher Beleuchtung noch ganz OK...


----------



## John Rico (19. September 2005)

Ich werd's morgen eh nicht schaffen, bin wahrsch. nicht rechtzeitig zu Hause.
Und falls doch komme ich viell. ne Stunde mit und klinke mich dann aus...

CU
Sven


----------



## bikegeissel (20. September 2005)

Tja - und ich war so intelligent und habe mein Belcuhtungsset in Duisburg liegen lassen... Bin also nur max. bis zur Dämmerung einsatzbereit - so ein Mist aber auch.
Dann wieder nächste Woche - ich bleibe dann wohl besser nördlich der Elbe diese Woche, dann kann ich auf jeden Fall die Resthelligkeit ausnutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rees (20. September 2005)

Hallöchen,
bin wieder aus den Alpen zurück und hätte wohl auch Spaß an dem flachen Weg Start in Övelgönne.
Sollen wir uns dort heute um 18:00 Uhr treffen, eher ist bei mir auch schlecht. Beleuchtung habe ich auch noch keine.

Bis dann
Christian


----------



## bikegeissel (20. September 2005)

Ui... das war jetzt aber schön parallel gelaufen...
Ich habe gerade schon was anderes festgemacht... Bin heute abend in Timmendorfer Strand
Das ist ebenfalls flach - aber minimalste Beleuchtung wäre dort nicht schlecht. Dort bekomme ich ein Set geliehen...


----------



## Rees (20. September 2005)

Ok, kein Problem.
Ich habe im Moment auch einen Haufen Arbeit und meine Beine brauchen eigentlich noch Pause.
Bis zum nächsten Mal und viel Spaß.
Christian


----------



## gnss (20. September 2005)

Ich beschränke mich heute auf meine 40km Hausrunde durch Billetal und Sachsenwald.


----------



## gnss (23. September 2005)

hat jemand am sonntag gegen 12:00 lust auf habes?


----------



## kiddykorn (24. September 2005)

Lust schon!!

Aber leider ist mein Bike noch nocht wieder einsatzbereit  .

Euch viel Spaß!

Christian


----------



## Sir G (24. September 2005)

...Und ich muss meine Erkältung erstmal loswerden


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2005)

Lust hätte ich auch!
Aber da bei mir heute feiern incl. anschließendem Fischmarkt-Besuch ansteht, werde ich da wohl noch tief und fest schlummern...   
Falls ich aus den Federn kommen sollte, würde ich mich spontan noch einklinken.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## bikegeissel (24. September 2005)

So, Beleuchtung für kommende Woche ist jetzt eingepackt - wird also nicht nochmal vergessen! 

Wegen schlchter Beleuchtjng wird sich die Zahl der Teilnehmer ja etwas reduzieren in nächster Zeit, oder?

Wenn alle mit GUTER Beleuchtung ausgestattet wären, würde ich ja wieder HaBes vorschlagen, aber wir könne natürlich auch etwas weniger heftige Geländearten suchen.
Martin (gnss) hat angeboten, uns mal seine Hausstrecke (Billetal?!) zu zeigen. Da wird man wohl auch ohne perfekte Ausleuchtung noch durch kommen...

Also: Mir ist's gleich (solange ich nicht alleine unterwegs bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tustust (24. September 2005)

@gnss:

hi, werde mich So. mal 12:00 Uhr zur Kärtner Hütte begeben...see ya.

Twust


----------



## gnss (24. September 2005)

tustust schrieb:
			
		

> @gnss:
> hi, werde mich So. mal 12:00 Uhr zur Kärtner Hütte begeben...see ya.



mist ich habe aus mangel an mitfahrern mittlerweile etwas anderes geplant 



			
				bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen schlchter Beleuchtjng wird sich die Zahl der Teilnehmer ja etwas reduzieren in nächster Zeit, oder?
> 
> Wenn alle mit GUTER Beleuchtung ausgestattet wären, würde ich ja wieder HaBes vorschlagen, aber wir könne natürlich auch etwas weniger heftige Geländearten suchen.
> Martin (gnss) hat angeboten, uns mal seine Hausstrecke (Billetal?!) zu zeigen. Da wird man wohl auch ohne perfekte Ausleuchtung noch durch kommen...



ab sofort gehöre ich nicht mehr zu den lichtlutschern und kann selbstständig die autos dazu bringen ihr fernlicht auszumachen.

auf meiner hausrunde kommt man sicher auch ohne perfekte beleuchtung aus, aber wenn man den weg nicht kennt muß man doch wieder lutschen und langsamer fahren. ich werde die strecke morgen abend nochmal auf ssp tauglichkeit hin überprüfen.


----------



## tustust (25. September 2005)

...dann werde ich jetzt ein klein wenig gemütlicher Frühstücken und erst 12:30 an der Kärtner Hütte auftauchen....

see ya


----------



## gnss (25. September 2005)

Wie schaut es am Dienstag mit Bergedorf aus? Ich bin die Strecke eben nochmal gefahren, ich würde sie als bedingt SSP-tauglich einstufen, Fahrzeit ~2:15, ~40km. Wenn man um 18:30 losfährt ist es nach ungefähr 20km dunkel. Gelegenheiten die Kehle zu befeuchten gibt es bei 26km und gegen ende.


----------



## bikegeissel (26. September 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es am Dienstag mit Bergedorf aus? Ich bin die Strecke eben nochmal gefahren, ich würde sie als bedingt SSP-tauglich einstufen, Fahrzeit ~2:15, ~40km. Wenn man um 18:30 losfährt ist es nach ungefähr 20km dunkel. Gelegenheiten die Kehle zu befeuchten gibt es bei 26km und gegen ende.


Bedenke, dass ein 20er Schnitt eine sehr flache Streckenführung voraussetzt 

Also ich sag jetzt einfach mal: Lass mich mal sehen, wie tauglich die Strecke ist.
Trag's doch mal ins LMB ein - und gib eine Wegbeschreibung (bzw. Treffpunkt).
Irgendwie finde ich da schon hin... 18:30 Uhr wäre ganz gut.


----------



## gnss (26. September 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1386


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (26. September 2005)

OK, hab mich eingetragen. Ich werde mir heute abend mal anschauen, wie lange ich da wohl unterwegs bin, um da hin zu kommen...


----------



## Rees (26. September 2005)

Hallo,
die Tour hört sich gut an.
Nach dem letzten Night-Ride habe ich mir auch eine Lichtanlage bestellt, bis morgen ist die aber leider noch nicht da.
Bin beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei.
Gruß Christian


----------



## gnss (26. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> OK, hab mich eingetragen. Ich werde mir heute abend mal anschauen, wie lange ich da wohl unterwegs bin, um da hin zu kommen...




falls du laut routenplaner früher ankommen solltest ist das auch kein problem.


----------



## JanV (27. September 2005)

Rees schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich mir auch eine Lichtanlage bestellt



Ich auch!!!   Kommt diese Woche an, ab nächste Woche bin ich auch dabei!!   

Gruß 

Jan


----------



## John Rico (27. September 2005)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß, fahre heute ein paar Tage in den Urlaub.

Aber ihr könnt euch schon mal über den 3.10. (Montag) Gedanken machen. Da ist ja frei und ich finde, dass sollte man nochmal für eine schöne Tour bei Tageslicht ausnutzen. Ich komme wahrscheinlich am Sonntag Abend wieder, werde mich frühestens dann wieder melden.

Also, viel Spaß und viell ja bis Montag!
GRuß
Sven


----------



## bikegeissel (28. September 2005)

Hallo gnss,

so, ich bin inzwischen wieder auf den Beinen 
Das Knie sah mit Dreck viel schlimmer aus als nach der Dusche *aua*
Dafür habe ich mir offensichtlich den Arm geprellt und richtig beweglich bin ich im Rücken auch nicht...

War also ne sehr feine Tour gestern.
Ich kann allen mit Beleuchtung nur empfehlen - fahrt da mal mit 
Der gnss hat eine sehr schöne Nightride Strecke   
Leider keine Kamera dabeigehabt - zu schade!


----------



## Tapper (28. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab hier ne Weile mitgelesen und echt Lust ne Runde mitzubiken und mal ein paar neue Strecken kennzulernen (Komm nämlich eigentlich aus Kiel...). Schlechtes Wetter -wie jetzt gerade- würd mir auch nichts ausmachen.
Also wenn wie angedacht z.B. Montag was stattfindet bin ich dabei.

Grüße
Tilo


----------



## bikegeissel (28. September 2005)

Tapper schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab hier ne Weile mitgelesen und echt Lust ne Runde mitzubiken und mal ein paar neue Strecken kennzulernen (Komm nämlich eigentlich aus Kiel...). Schlechtes Wetter -wie jetzt gerade- würd mir auch nichts ausmachen.
> Also wenn wie angedacht z.B. Montag was stattfindet bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du aus Kiel kommst, ist das hier sicherlich auch interessant...
Diese Gruppe fährt gelegentlich auch Wochenends tagsüber, falls Du Beleuchtungslos bist


----------



## Sofax (2. Oktober 2005)

Habe gerade diesen Thread entdeckt. Da ich aktuell auch (noch) Neu-Hamburger bin würde ich mich auch der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen. Wie wärs z.B. mit morgen?


----------



## bikegeissel (3. Oktober 2005)

Also ich persönlich bin ja heute nicht in HH  Bin ja nur innerhalb der Woche zum Arbeiten in HH.
Morgen (Dienstag) fahre ich nicht, da ich mir erstmal nen neuen Helm besorgen muss - letzten Dienstag habe ich unbemerkterweise meinen Helm in 2 Hälften zerlegt 

Ich denke, in HH bike ich erst wieder am 11.10. - wo genau weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Oktober 2005)

den helm zerlegt? 

jan und christian, sind eure lampen mittlerweile angekommen? wenn ja, dann könnten wir morgen einen kleinen nightride in den habes machen, start würde ich um 18:45 vorschlagen.

edit sagt ich brauche noch etwas warmes für meine ohren.


----------



## JanV (3. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> jan und christian, sind eure lampen mittlerweile angekommen? .



JA!!!!

Ok, ich bin dabei. 18:45 klinkt ok. Bin mal gespannt...meine erste NR   

Bis morgen

Jan


----------



## gnss (3. Oktober 2005)

steht jetzt auch im lmb: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1421


----------



## Rees (4. Oktober 2005)

Jo,   
bin mittlerweile total erleuchtet.

Bin heute dabei.
Bis später 
Christian


----------



## gnss (4. Oktober 2005)

geniaaaal, kein einziger nordic walker


----------



## JanV (5. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute, hat mir auch gut gefallen! 

Machen wir öfter mal!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (6. Oktober 2005)

OK, nächste Woche wieder Einsatzbereit 
Leider bin ich ohne Auto - kann also frühestens 18 Uhr in der U-Bahn/S-Bahn sitzen, um irgendwohin zu kommen.

Dienstag 11.10.:
19 Uhr Kärntner Hütte?
19 Uhr Frascatiplatz?
Sonstwer? Sonstwo? Soll ich was ins LMB eintragen?


----------



## gnss (7. Oktober 2005)

ich bin für alles bereit


----------



## Sofax (7. Oktober 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> OK, nächste Woche wieder Einsatzbereit
> Leider bin ich ohne Auto - kann also frühestens 18 Uhr in der U-Bahn/S-Bahn sitzen, um irgendwohin zu kommen.
> 
> Dienstag 11.10.:
> ...



so sollte das jetzt auch mal für mich klappen! Ich bin jedenfalls für Kärntner Hütte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. Oktober 2005)

ich bin für bergedorf


----------



## bikegeissel (10. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin für bergedorf



Mir egal - ich glaube Bergedorf und Kärntner Hütte sind mit der S-Bahn gleich langwierig zu erreichen 
Da ich aber mit dem Singlespeeder unterwegs bin, wäre mir Bergedorf etwas lieber  Poste doch mal was in LMB...


----------



## gnss (10. Oktober 2005)

Der Termin steht im LMB:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1386

Fährst Du von Alsterdorf? Wenn ja, dann kommt 18:45 hin. Falls Du den Fahrplan auf www.hvv.de benutzt, dann solltest Du bei "Fußweg" "gern wenn schneller einstellen". Das erspart einmal umsteigen, weil man Stephansplatz(Ausgang ganz hinten) raus kann und die 150m zum Dammtorbahnhof über die Fußgängerbrücke locker in 10 schafft.

Es geht diesmal am S-Bahnhof Bergedorf los, Parkplatz für die mit dem Auto anreisenden ist vorhanden.


----------



## JanV (10. Oktober 2005)

Morgen schaffe ich leider nicht   

Aber auch ich habe Bergedorf im Auge: Vielleicht mal ins Wochenende??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (10. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin steht im LMB:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1386
> 
> Fährst Du von Alsterdorf? Wenn ja, dann kommt 18:45 hin. Falls Du den Fahrplan auf www.hvv.de benutzt, dann solltest Du bei "Fußweg" "gern wenn schneller einstellen". Das erspart einmal umsteigen, weil man Stephansplatz(Ausgang ganz hinten) raus kann und die 150m zum Dammtorbahnhof über die Fußgängerbrücke locker in 10 schafft.
> ...



OK, ich werd's versuchen. Deine Handynummer habe ich ja, falls es später wird


----------



## gnss (10. Oktober 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen schaffe ich leider nicht
> 
> Aber auch ich habe Bergedorf im Auge: Vielleicht mal ins Wochenende??



sag einfach ein bis zwei tage vorher bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2005)

das wetter war super mit dem hellen halbmond


----------



## bikegeissel (12. Oktober 2005)

Boah, war das warm - besser als im August auf jeden Fall 

Danke nochmal Martin  - das macht immer wieder Spaß in der Bergedorfer Gegend

Danke Gerald für's mitnehmen 

Danke Ihr Beiden für's Leuchten


----------



## gnss (16. Oktober 2005)

start? ort? wer?


----------



## Sofax (16. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> start? ort? wer?


gerne Di 19:00, Kärntner Hütte? ich bin dabei


----------



## bikegeissel (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich musste den Dienstag diese Woche mal anders verplanen - sorry... Ich bin im Städele unterwegs


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2005)

findet sich noch ein weiterer mitfahrer?


----------



## Rees (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
bin diesmal wieder zu 99% dabei, trag doch einfach was ein...
Bis dann
Christian


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1421


----------



## JanV (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

ich bin morgen mit dabei. Es könnte theoretisch aber sein dass ich es nicht schaffe 19.00 an die Hütte zu sein, aber wir könnten uns dann vielleicht um 19:20 bei die Fußgängerbrücke an die Ehestorfer Weg treffen. 

Ich melde mich morgen noch per SMS bei GNSS um Bescheid zu sagen wie/wo. Ich hoffe dass ist ok so ?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2005)

ja. ist das der parkplatz oben am ende der stadtscheide(hasenbucht)? oder von der hasenbucht aus die straße links über die brücke und dann nochmal links über die andere brücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (18. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> ja. ist das der parkplatz oben am ende der stadtscheide(hasenbucht)? und dann von der hasenbucht aus die straße links über die brücke und dann nochmal links über die andere brücke?



Genau die Brücke meine ich   . Tut mir leid dass ich solche Ansprüche stellen muss   

Melde mich also noch.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Rabbit (18. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> ja. ist das der parkplatz oben am ende der stadtscheide(hasenbucht)?


Wenn ihr schon "meinen"  Parkplatz benutzt wollen wir doch sicher sein, daß wir alle von dem selben reden 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/189254/size/big/cat/3011/page/1

Gruß und viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2005)

da sollte jemand mal ein schild anbringen. 

schade jan, dass der blöde schaltzug nicht länger warten wollte, so wie mein schlauch. kurz vor der s-bahn habe ich einen platten bekommen.


----------



## JanV (19. Oktober 2005)

Glücklich habe ich kein Angst im Dunkeln   aber ohne Lampe ist man da komplett verloren. Wie weit seit ihr denn noch gefahren??

Mir ist so vergangen: Nach ein halbe Std. schieben war ich dann wieder bei die Hasenbucht, und von dort aus könnte ich manche Abschnitte auch rollen. Die Kette habe ich auch wieder raufbekommen also könnte ich mit die verbotene Kombination "groß-groß" auch noch einigermaßen fahren. Aber ich habe doch viel Aufsehen erregt auf die Straße, getretet wie ne Wahnsinnige und nur 12 km/h geschafft. Ausserdem hat es fürchterlich gerattert.   
Dieses WE werde ich mal richtig putzen und schrauben an das Rad.

Ich hoffe mal dass wir nächste Woche mehr Glück haben. Ich versuche dann auch keine Ansprüche zu haben (ausser dann wir fahren endlich die Panzertrail im Dunkeln  ) Lass uns näxte Woche mal schauen.

@GNSS Schade von dein Reifen.


Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2005)

wir sind den normalen weg gefahren, zum hotel hoch, buskehre, fischbektal, segelflugplatz und dann zurück. 

um den reifen ist es nicht schade, ich habe mir vorgenommen die runtergefahrenen dinger bei einem platten gegen neue auszutauschen, endlich haben sie aufgegeben.


----------



## bikegeissel (24. Oktober 2005)

*seufz*
Sorry, aber ich falle diese Woche komplett aus - leider habe ich mich am Wocheende wieder mal lang gemacht. Mein Handgelenk leuchtet jetzt schön blau und festhalten kann ich mit der Hand nichts und bewegen kann ich das Gelenk auch nur schlecht.

Also Anfang November geht's wieder weiter...


----------



## Rees (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
was mir noch eingefallen ist:
Mir ist vor ein paar Wochen auch der Schaltzug gerissen. Wenn man keinen anderen dabei hat, kann man sich bis zum Parkplatz evtl. so behelfen:
Ich habe händisch auf ein mittleres Ritzel geschaltet und dann den Zug per Schnellspanner des Sattels festgeklemmt.
Mit einem mittleren Ritzel kommt man dann halbwegs klar.

Wie sieht es am Dienstag aus?
Gruß Christian


----------



## JanV (24. Oktober 2005)

Rees schrieb:
			
		

> den Zug per Schnellspanner des Sattels festgeklemmt.
> Mit einem mittleren Ritzel kommt man dann halbwegs klar.


Es war bei die Schraube am Schaltwerk abgerissen. Multitool hatte ich nicht dabei anders hätte ich die Einstellungsschrauben ganz reingedreht. 



			
				Rees schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es am Dienstag aus?
> Gruß Christian



Nass   . Weiss noch nicht ob ich fahre, habe die Schaltzug erneuert aber die Schaltung noch nicht eingestellt. Das letzte dauert immer ziemlich lange, Dual Control ist da sensibel. Muss eigentlich auch noch neue Reifen aufziehen da meine fast abgenutzt sind und mit semi-slicks in den Matsch....nein danke.

Melde mich morgen in laufe des tages noch.



			
				Bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Handgelenk leuchtet jetzt schön blau und festhalten kann ich mit der Hand nichts und bewegen kann ich das Gelenk auch nur schlecht.



Was ist denn passiert?? Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes   . Wünsche dir schnelle und gute Besserung!   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (24. Oktober 2005)

mal sehen was das regenradar morgen sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (24. Oktober 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn passiert?? Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes   . Wünsche dir schnelle und gute Besserung!



Danke - gebrochen ist wohl nichts - Prellung halt... Sobald der Bluterguss aus der Hand raus ist, geht's wieder los (aber sanft)


----------



## Rees (25. Oktober 2005)

Bikegeissel Gute Besserung.

Angesichts des Wetters bin ich heute bis auf weiteres raus.

Bis demnächst.
Christian


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2005)

ja das wird wohl nichts.  aber die nächsten tage soll es mit bis zu 18°C herrlich werden.


----------



## JanV (25. Oktober 2005)

Schließe mich gerne an. Werde am Bike schrauben damit es wieder wie neu am Start steht.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Dezember 2005)

So, nachdem ich jetzt hoffentlich halbwegs auskuriert bin (Erkältung, Sturzfolgen), würde ich ganz gerne nochmal einen Nightride anstoßen.

Da ich Akkutechnisch auf ca. 2h begrenzt bin, wird's nicht allzulang werden.
Bergedorf? Habes?
Was könnte man denn so anstellen?
Am Liebsten wäre mir natürlich Dienstag (Nikolaus!)


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> So, nachdem ich jetzt hoffentlich halbwegs auskuriert bin (Erkältung, Sturzfolgen), würde ich ganz gerne nochmal einen Nightride anstoßen.
> 
> Da ich Akkutechnisch auf ca. 2h begrenzt bin, wird's nicht allzulang werden.
> Bergedorf? Habes?
> ...


Ich dachte, du bist nächste Woche ohne Bike in HH?!?
Oder hast du deinen Schalter da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2005)

Falls die Schnodderseuche irgendwann von mir ablässt bin ich dabei.


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Dezember 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, du bist nächste Woche ohne Bike in HH?!?
> Oder hast du deinen Schalter da?



Mann bin ich doof heute...
13.12. natürlich 
Ich bin nächste Woche ohne Bike - ich sauf einfach zuviel...


----------



## gnss (12. Dezember 2005)

Was ist jetzt eh?


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin!
Ja, findet denn nun morgen der N-Ride statt? Würde mich dann gerne einklinken. Dazu muss ich aber wissen ob HaBe's oder anderswo und wann? (Müsste dann mein Bike mit zur Arbeit nehmen, was früheres aufstehen bedingt....) 
Gruß aus Escheburg
Manni


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Dezember 2005)

Sorry, ich war bis gestern extrem eingespannt...
Also - von mir aus machen wir heute den N.RIDE 
Ich habe alles notwendige am Mann 

Sprich, Martin.
Bergerhausen? Elbufer (Övelgönne->Wedel->Övelgönne)? HaBes?


----------



## Sofax (13. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich war bis gestern extrem eingespannt...
> Also - von mir aus machen wir heute den N.RIDE
> Ich habe alles notwendige am Mann
> 
> ...



ich habe zwar noch das Bike im Kofferraum aber sonst fehlt mir die Ausstattung noch komplett. Wenn ich mitkomme, müsste ich also noch zuhause vorbei und dann käme ich gerne in Övelgönne mit, wenn's nicht zu früh ist. Treffpunkt für mich also nicht vor 18:30!
(das müsste doch sogar für S-Bahnfahrer passen, oder?)


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Dezember 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe zwar noch das Bike im Kofferraum aber sonst fehlt mir die Ausstattung noch komplett. Wenn ich mitkomme, müsste ich also noch zuhause vorbei und dann käme ich gerne in Övelgönne mit, wenn's nicht zu früh ist. Treffpunkt für mich also nicht vor 18:30!
> (das müsste doch sogar für S-Bahnfahrer passen, oder?)



Das würde gut passen.
Aber für mich eher 18:45 Uhr (Startpunkt: Museumshafen Övelgönne) - und enden lassen könnte man das dann ja an der S-Bahn Station Blankenese oder Othmarschen... Wegen Akkulaufzeit natürlich begrenzt auf ca. 2h


----------



## Sofax (13. Dezember 2005)

o.k.: 18:45 @ Museumshafen Övelgönne


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich stell's mal ins LMB - vielleicht stolpert ja noch der eine oder andere drüber...


----------



## bikegeissel (14. Dezember 2005)

So, war sehr nett gestern - der Hauptteil der Tour bestand darin, sich gegenseitig zu finden  Lustiges Spiel...
Nass war's auch und nicht zu knapp   

Nächste Woche findet meine "Abschiedstour" in Hamburg statt.
Ich werde danach wieder in die Heimat zurückkehren - bin zwar beruflich das eine oder andere Mal wieder in Hamburg. Voraussichtlich bin ich aber nur tageweise da, daher vermutlich ohne Bike.

Wo könnte man denn den Abschiedsride machen?
- Bergedorf?
- Alsterwanderweg?
- HaBes?

Wer hätte nächsten Dienstag (wie üblich ab ca. 19 Uhr) denn Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Nass war's auch und nicht zu knapp



Da habe ich nochmal Glück gehabt.



> Wer hätte nächsten Dienstag (wie üblich ab ca. 19 Uhr) denn Zeit und Lust?



lust, zeit wird sich genommen.


----------



## bikegeissel (19. Dezember 2005)

OK, Morgen Abend geht's zu Ende 
Wo und Wann? Ich bin noch für fast alles zu haben


----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2005)

Für die Skatehalle auf der großen Halfpipe im Kreis fahren, verdammtes Sauwetter. Wobei es mir in Hamburgs osten und bei nicht zu viel Regen auch egal wäre.


----------



## bikegeissel (19. Dezember 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Skatehalle auf der großen Halfpipe im Kreis fahren, verdammtes Sauwetter. Wobei es mir in Hamburgs osten und bei nicht zu viel Regen auch egal wäre.



2 Grad - Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20% - Windstärke 2 . Ist doch superwetter


----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2005)

20% sind ok.


----------



## Sofax (19. Dezember 2005)

HaBe's, Elbe, Alster, Bergedorf??? ich bin dabei!
Bike ist wieder in Schuss, Nase tropft nicht mehr, Hals ist bis morgen wieder fit!


----------



## Sofax (19. Dezember 2005)

HaBe's, Elbe, Alster, Bergedorf??? ich bin dabei!  
Bike ist wieder in Schuss, Nase tropft nicht mehr, Hals ist bis morgen wieder fit!
Nur nicht zu früh, damit ich hinkommen kann (außerdem ist Mittwoch ausschlafen angesagt   )


----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin für Bergedorf, man könnte eine schöne Aussichtsturmfahrt machen nach Geesthacht zum AKW.


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Dezember 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für Bergedorf, man könnte eine schöne Aussichtsturmfahrt machen nach Geesthacht zum AKW.



Hehehe.. Das wär doch mal was 
Bitte denk dran ca. 120 Minuten - dann ist mein Akku leer   

Bis heute Abend - achja Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2005)

120 Minuten sind sehr knapp, da fahren wir wohl doch ein wenig anders. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sind mir egal, falls niemand mit der Bahn anreist würde ich den Frascatiplatz vorschlagen.


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Dezember 2005)

OK, Frascatiplatz... Ich glaube, das finde ich noch...
Ich würde dann hier gegen 18 Uhr losfahren - ich denke, dass ich zwischen 18:45 und 19 Uhr dann da bin...


----------



## Sofax (20. Dezember 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> 120 Minuten sind sehr knapp, da fahren wir wohl doch ein wenig anders. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sind mir egal, falls niemand mit der Bahn anreist würde ich den Frascatiplatz vorschlagen.



Letztes Mal hing ich ja auf der A25 fest! Hast du ne Empfehlung, welches um diese Zeit ne geeignete Alternativroute sein könnte?


----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2005)

Von Harburg aus ist das die einzige sinnvolle Route und normalerweise ist auf der A25 auch nichts los. Als Alternative verläuft südlich der A25 mehr oder weniger parallel der Allermöher Deich an der Dove-Elbe. Man kann die A25 über die Ausfahrten Allermöhe und Nettelnburg verlassen.


----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2005)

So wie es aussieht hört der Regen sogar noch auf.


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Dezember 2005)

Schaun mer mal, wie's aussieht, wenn wir gleich auf dem Frascatiplatz stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (20. Dezember 2005)

hmmm


----------



## Sofax (20. Dezember 2005)

ist ne schöne (schlammige) Runde gewesen heute  
cu2morrow


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Dezember 2005)

Jau kann ich bestätigen....
Das war ein würdiger Abschluß meiner Hamburger After-Work-Biking-Runden...

So, jetzt bedanke ich mich ganz artig bei allen, die hier mitgelesen, mitgepostet und natürlich auch mitgefahren sind in den letzten 6 Monaten. Es hat mir hier immer höllisch viel Spaß gemacht und das Vorurteil, dass es schwierig sei, bei den Nordlichtern Kontakt zu knüpfen, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich bin hier bei den Touren immer sehr nett begrüßt worden und es warenm immer genügend ortskundige Guides da - so muss das sein   

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und immer mindestens eine handbreit Dreck unter den Stollen 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Ruhrpott oder natürlich auch wieder in HH.


----------



## gnss (22. Dezember 2005)

Nachdem ich den Tretlagerbereich und die Kettenblätter von etlichen hartnäckigen, mit Schlamm durchsetzten Tannennadeln berfreit habe kann ich auch wieder schalten.


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Dezember 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich den Tretlagerbereich und die Kettenblätter von etlichen hartnäckigen, mit Schlamm durchsetzten Tannennadeln berfreit habe kann ich auch wieder schalten.



Schalten? Du Pussy!


----------



## gnss (22. Dezember 2005)

black sheep schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann ganz sicher nicht in den Habes, nicht mit 44-18. Dat muss isch mir nisch ontun.  :slol:



wer hier wohl die pussy ist


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Dezember 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> wer hier wohl die pussy ist



 Und das von einem Schaltungsfahrer, der überhaupt nicht weiss, wovon wir hier reden...


----------



## Buff Daddy (22. Dezember 2005)

Im Titty Twister gibt`s Pussy`s, dass euch die Augen übergehen !!! Die beste Auswahl an Pussy`s jenseits des Urals !!! Pussy`s im Sonderangebot !!! Wir haben weiße Pussy`s, schwarze Pussy`s, spanische Pussy`s, gelbe Pussy`s !!! Wir haben heiße Pussy`s, kalte Pussy`s, nasse Pussy`s !!! Wir haben stinkende Pussy`s, haarige Pussy`s, blutige Pussy`s, bissige Pussy`s !!! Wir haben Seiden-Pussy`s, Samt-Pussy`s, Nylon-Pussy`s !!! Sogar Pferde-Pussy`s, Hunde-Pussy`s, Huehner-Pussy`s !!! Kommt schon !!! Ihr wollt `ne Pussy ??? Kommt, ihr Pussy-Freunde !!! Was immer ihr wollt, wir haben es für euch !!! Hereinspaziert, Pussy-Freunde !!!


----------



## gnss (22. Dezember 2005)

black_sheep schrieb:
			
		

> Und das von einem Schaltungsfahrer, der überhaupt nicht weiss, wovon wir hier reden...



ich bin mit 5 jahren ssp gefahren, irgendwann ist man aus dem alter raus.


----------



## madbull (23. Dezember 2005)

Single-was??!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buff Daddy (23. Dezember 2005)

single= 45

Langspielplatte = 33


----------



## gnss (23. Dezember 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Single-was??!?


----------



## bikegeissel (27. Dezember 2005)

So, da sich das Thema offensichtlich erledigt hat 
Könnte einer der Mods (Rabbit?) mal diesen Thread schließen?


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Dezember 2005)

Jo, mach mal zu den Thread, nicht dass gnss sich noch zu weiteren Outings hinreissen lässt!


----------

